# Your Fetishes and why?



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Being here has definitely shown my some new and "interesting" Fetishes.

So I want to know what types of Fetishes you guys are into and why? I just want to know why it draws you in...


----------



## Gnome (Oct 23, 2008)

vore is beyond me too, but to each there own.
...fetishes for me whould be, 
some roleplay 
some dominance (me as the dom)
big boobs and bigger boobs
*thinks*
does acting like furries when having sex count as a fetish for us, or is that just implied?


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Probley Implied....and I don't mind what people are into I just want to know why they're into it.


----------



## Cody Von King (Oct 23, 2008)

It takes far too much explaining to explain why we feel a fetish for what we do. It is best we simply state such fetishes leaving the "why" to be pondered by the reader.

For instance, I can admit I am a vorarephiliac in a moderate sense (have been feeling less and less of it), but I, by no means, can explain why I am.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

Slave/master
Paws
Fluffy tails
Lolicon
Glasses
School uniforms

I think that's the extent....although I must say I slept with a girl once who meowed during sex. Strangely arousing.
Then again she was a tiger therian. Interesting chick.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 23, 2008)

ANOTHER one of these threads? 

"Curiosity" springs eternal.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Cody Von King said:


> It takes far too much explaining to explain why we feel a fetish for what we do. It is best we simply state such fetishes leaving the "why" to be pondered by the reader.
> 
> For instance, I can admit I am a vorarephiliac in a moderate sense (have been feeling less and less of it), but I, by no means, can explain why I am.


 

Some people can and some can't... It's all good <3


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

These threads are a fetish of mine. Can't get enough of looking at other people's fetishes. Like some giant orgy.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 23, 2008)

I just like to be taken advantage of. I'm submissive as hell.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ANOTHER one of these threads?
> 
> "Curiosity" springs eternal.


 
Yeah I guessed there would be more threads like this I just thought it'd be easier to make my own. Just trying to understand what drives some people.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Slave/master
> Paws
> Fluffy tails
> Lolicon
> ...


 
Uniforms in general are sexy! <3


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I just like to be taken advantage of. I'm submissive as hell.


 
Being an Uke is better anyway <3


----------



## Takun (Oct 23, 2008)

Smart and cute weasels are the best. 9_9


----------



## bane233 (Oct 23, 2008)

bondage: I just love the idea off some one taking advantage of me!
Mind control: Same as above ^
shower sex: because it's just awesome! XD 
<.<
>.>
theirs more but i don't want to go into deatail.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Uniforms in general are sexy! <3


I saw this woman today in a buisness uniform with glasses and her hair was in a bun and my brain stopped working.
Like, I couldn't even flirt because of the waves of hotness.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 23, 2008)

fluffy tails can be counted as a fetish?
then tack that one on to my list


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

bane233 said:


> bondage: I just love the idea off some one taking advantage of me!
> Mind control: Same as above ^
> shower sex: because it's just awesome! XD
> <.<
> ...


 
Yes being dominated is always good. <3


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Gnome said:


> fluffy tails can be counted as a fetish?
> then tack that one on to my list


 

Kay hun but why? Thats part of the thread.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I saw this woman today in a buisness uniform with glasses and her hair was in a bun and my brain stopped working.
> Like, I couldn't even flirt because of the waves of hotness.


 

Hahaha nice I'm more into military uniforms....and I like wearing maid stuff.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, why. Forgot that bit.
Slave/master: Because I enjoy being told exactly what to do.

Paws: Newer fetish for me, but pawpads themselves get me all worked up. Especially if it's a femboi pawing off. No idea why.

Fluffy Tails: I'm not sure...fluffiness in general is hot. On humans? NO.

Lolicon: *shrug* Always been into it. Especially younger/older sister and general lesbian loli stuff. 10 and up. Any younger-appearing than that and I stop being turned on.

Glasses: They add a sense of intelligence and maturity to the character. This is especially true for lesbians. I like it when the "smart ones" are dominant. 

Uniforms: Who the hell doesn't love em?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 23, 2008)

Guns inexplicably turn me on. Must be cuz I'm an amurrican huh?

Also, money. I like money.

EDIT: ALMOST FORGOT. Smoking pot gets me hot under the collar. I'm a fucking freak.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 23, 2008)

*looks around* ok, no Easog *looks around again to make sure* he will mock me for this if he finds out... I have always liked being a... slave boy... who has a big, strong, master. Also, I have always had a bit of one for public places...


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Guns inexplicably turn me on. Must be cuz I'm an amurrican huh?
> 
> Also, money. I like money.
> 
> EDIT: ALMOST FORGOT. Smoking pot gets me hot under the collar. I'm a fucking freak.


 


Freak? Not really yours are pretty tame.

I like guns as well...giving the character a dominant badass feel.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> *looks around* ok, no Easog *looks around again to make sure* he will mock me for this if he finds out... I have always liked being a... slave boy... who has a big, strong, master. Also, I have always had a bit of one for public places...


 

Public Places? Why?  Btw, Me Too....already did it in public.


----------



## Uro (Oct 23, 2008)

Feel like I've posted in a thread like this before... But anyhow,

All forms of bondage, ball gags, leg spreaders, ect. I like the feeling of being constricted and helpless (people often assume the opposite of me).

Being dominated/enthralled. Occasionally I dom but very rarely and I in the mood for it. Again,  the feeling of being helpless turns me on. Guess I also have a thing for thongs, especially when the straps are pulled up over the hips :>.

That is pretty much it on my fetishes. Most of the other ones in this fandom I can't even fathom to understand (tentacles, and vore wtf?).


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 23, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Public Places? Why? Btw, Me Too.....


I guess it adds the element of danger and such.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> Feel like I've posted in a thread like this before... But anyhow,
> 
> All forms of bondage, ball gags, leg spreaders, ect. I like the feeling of being constricted and helpless (people often assume the opposite of me).
> 
> ...


 
Mmmm Leg Spreaders....I'm looking for a pair for myself.

Also I agree Tentacles=What?


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fat Furs
I am a Fat Fur, and I do like the pudgey and cute furries, something about the soft lines just adds a bit of "awww" to the image 
Inflation
Not really into this other than comedy value
Muscle
Meh, usually they are ripped out of their gourd, and that looks like poo to me. I do like when it is manageable though 
Paw
Who doesn't love a footpaw? It's something that human's just plain don't have  and they are sooo bouncy :x
Pregnancy
Not really my thing, a few "Unbirth" (I guess that's Vore?) pics were quite funny/sexy though.
Transformation
Transformation to me is just a really sweet artform, the "adult" aspect of it, to me, is put into whatever category that portion of the transformation falls into. 
Vore
I don't like hard vore, but I am really into sizeplay, and also Muzzle Play, and Vagina/Cock Vore. Not sure why, it's just soo different, it's hard to say.
Baby / Cub fur
Innocence, and cute factor majorly in here. Also, cubs in control is a big turn on for me. Maybe I am just weird  I don't like Diaper Cubs though, the Diaper reminds me of poo :|
Macro / Micro
I love size play, so this fits well within that I think ^_^, besides who doesn't love a tidal wave of spooge?
Hyper
Good if done well
Bondage
Very few images do I enjoy in this, it has to be light and the participant needs to be clearly enjoying it. I'm not into pain.
Fursuit
Fursuits are cool, though I've not seen anything "Adult" in Fursuits, so dunno how sexy that would be. I am interested though.
Water Sports
Interesting, but I do not understand why.
Digimon
I like to ruin my childhood :x
Pokemon
I like to ruin my childhood :x
Sonic
I like to ruin my childhood :x


----------



## KypDurron23 (Oct 23, 2008)

Expansion... for some, damn reason... mainly breast and belly....

Guh...  I have no idea why, I've asked myself why and I can't seem to come up with an answer... *twitch*
*retreats back into dark corner*


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh, forgot to add transformation and genderbending.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Fat Furs
> I am a Fat Fur, and I do like the pudgey and cute furries, something about the soft lines just adds a bit of "awww" to the image
> Inflation
> Not really into this other than comedy value
> ...


 
Wow! Thanx....I'm definitely not into raping my childhood hahah.

But I've recently discovered I kinda Like very mild inflation, don't really know why.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

KypDurron23 said:


> Expansion... for some, damn reason... mainly breast and belly....
> 
> Guh... I have no idea why, I've asked myself why and I can't seem to come up with an answer... *twitch*
> *retreats back into dark corner*


 
Nah I can't explain all of mine yet....no idea why I like inflation!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

Pokemon and Digimon I like. Sonic? Not so much. I was never really a fan.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 23, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Wow! Thanx....I'm definitely not into raping my childhood hahah.
> 
> But I've recently discovered I kinda Like very mild inflation, don't really know why.


 *Shrug* I dunno, It's kind of fun to think back on all the smut that they fit into old TV Shows that I never caught onto as a kid 

Mild Inflation? Try: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1417607/


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Oh, forgot to add transformation and genderbending.


 

I like drawing fem boys but I'm more into the Seme type, me being a huge Uke.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Pokemon and Digimon I like. Sonic? Not so much. I was never really a fan.


 
I can't handle killing my childhood....other people can just don't ask me to.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> I like drawing fem boys but I'm more into the Seme type, me being a huge Uke.


Fem boys drawn in any way are just <3 to me. In fact, I love femboys IRL too. And girls that look like guys...guys that look like girls...but nothing extreme.
As in, no muscular females or guys with makeup in dresses. I just prefer gender neutrality.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 23, 2008)

Fluffy, stripy tails. And masks.



evilteddybear said:


> Also, I have always had a bit of one for public places...


I was going to ask you if you wanted to go to the mall tomorrow...but i think I'll forget it...


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Fem boys drawn in any way are just <3 to me. In fact, I love femboys IRL too. And girls that look like guys...guys that look like girls...but nothing extreme.
> As in, no muscular females or guys with makeup in dresses. I just prefer gender neutrality.


 
People always mistake me for a girl haha <3


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Easog said:


> Fluffy, stripy tails. And masks.
> 
> 
> I was going to ask you if you wanted to go to the mall tomorrow...but i think I'll forget it...


 
Mall? What?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 23, 2008)

dear lord, why do i have these fetishes....becuse they make me cum? No...yes? hummmnnnh argh I DONT KNOW *faints*


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 23, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Freak? Not really yours are pretty tame.
> 
> I like guns as well...giving the character a dominant badass feel.



Oh! Forgot to add music and transformation. I dig transformation, inexplicably, and there's nothing sexier to me than music I like.

i.e.

1. Aggro fucking techno/metal
2. Bebop
3. Free jazz

And I like shit in public.


----------



## Uro (Oct 23, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Mmmm Leg Spreaders....I'm looking for a pair for myself.


 
Ebay my friend.



xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Also I agree Tentacles=What?



I forgot to add inflation as well. And age regression (I'm looking at a certain person..). And diapers/baby furs. And macro/micro. And scat/watersports. And MASSIVE obesity.

Wow...guess there's a lot more of fucked up/weird shit that I immagined.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 23, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> People always mistake me for a girl haha <3


People always mistake me for a guy! :3


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 23, 2008)

Easog said:


> Fluffy, stripy tails. And masks.
> 
> 
> I was going to ask you if you wanted to go to the mall tomorrow...but i think I'll forget it...


-.- I have a speech competition anyways...


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Gnome said:


> dear lord, why do i have these fetishes....becuse they make me cum? No...yes? hummmnnnh argh I DONT KNOW *faints*


 
S'okay hun <3 mwah!


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> Ebay my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Must definitly...fine for them....just not for me.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> People always mistake me for a guy! :3


 
Hahah it's kinda funny sometimes to just go with it.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> *Shrug* I dunno, It's kind of fun to think back on all the smut that they fit into old TV Shows that I never caught onto as a kid
> 
> Mild Inflation? Try: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1417607/


 

Hahaha Giggles <3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm herpetosexual.  I just have a thing for reptiles.  Dunno why.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Oct 23, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm herpetosexual.  I just have a thing for reptiles.  Dunno why.



This too... X/


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 23, 2008)

evilteddybear said:


> -.- I have a speech competition anyways...


Wear protection!


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I'm herpetosexual. I just have a thing for reptiles. Dunno why.


 

Hmmm thats a new one....I don't scales are my thing.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 23, 2008)

this thread is amusing.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 23, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> People always mistake me for a guy! :3



<_<    >_> 

Peoples mistake me for a human a lotta the time


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> <_< >_>
> 
> Peoples mistake me for a human a lotta the time


 

Hahaha nice <3


----------



## Tycho (Oct 23, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> this thread is amusing.



Isn't it though?

The Internet makes people do strange, strange things.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm actually confused as to the strict meaning of a fetish. I _think_ I have a fetish for soft-core dominance (me being the sub) but... I am not sure it's really a fetish. I just like being subordinate. I like serving everyone... makes me insanely giddy, and I love being slave to my Love... not the humiliated kind of slave... the humble, obedient kind. The "I give my life and every second of it to you," kind. Is that a fetish?


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 23, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> I'm actually confused as to the strict meaning of a fetish. I _think_ I have a fetish for soft-core dominance (me being the sub) but... I am not sure it's really a fetish. I just like being subordinate. I like serving everyone... makes me insanely giddy, and I love being slave to my Love... not the humiliated kind of slave... the humble, obedient kind. The "I give my life and every second of it to you," kind. Is that a fetish?


 

Sure....I'm just lookin' for what people are into and why.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 23, 2008)

Just remembered.

I dig lactation, too. It's weird. Like, milk and lactation and suckling. Not in an incestuous way, but it's weird.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 23, 2008)

Easog said:


> Wear protection!


... this is why people avoid you


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 23, 2008)

my fetishes are...

slave/master
vore (both soft and hard)
tenticles
domination (I am submissive)
role play
rape
bondage
transformation

I have others but these are my primary ones


----------



## Tycho (Oct 23, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Just remembered.
> 
> I dig lactation, too. It's weird. Like, milk and lactation and suckling. Not in an incestuous way, but it's weird.



Nipples are erogenous zones.  The milk thing, I dunno.


----------



## Todd Quicksilver (Oct 23, 2008)

Master/pet: because i like being domed
mind control: IDK why
kidnapping: because it's just so sexy to me
bondage: because i like being taken advantage of
vore: just the idea of being eaten turns me on
chubby: it's just sexy to me to have some chub!
any thing by arcc: if you know who he is don't say!


----------



## Monak (Oct 23, 2008)

I like whips and a good spanking , used to like candle wax till I started getting more body hair.  The reason why is simply because pain makes pleasure all that much more enjoyable.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 23, 2008)

Monak said:


> I like whips and a good spanking , used to like candle wax till I started getting more body hair.  The reason why is simply because pain makes pleasure all that much more enjoyable.



Very true. On the very few occasions that I have injured myself down below, I learned that the worse the pain, the more intense the feeling of pleasure will be (not to mention how exquisitly painful your release will be when it finally happens) and yes, pain and pleasure do go hand in hand (it seems that they like to feed off each other)


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 23, 2008)

I like pain, but none of this spanking or whips stuff. I like just getting the crap kicked out of me, esp. drunk.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 23, 2008)

shite... I'm afraid to say my biggest fetish has nothing on half these posts 0_o

then again, I don't quite know my BIGGEST fetish... 

um, I guess I have a think for male anthro cows (or at least, some of the pics I've seen)... I like the thought of being able to "milk" someone, and watch him moan... um, yea 0_o


----------



## Monak (Oct 23, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Very true. On the very few occasions that I have injured myself down below, I learned that the worse the pain, the more intense the feeling of pleasure will be (not to mention how exquisitly painful your release will be when it finally happens) and yes, pain and pleasure do go hand in hand (it seems that they like to feed off each other)



I'd never put the pain anywhere near the happy bits , that is just asking for trouble.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> shite... I'm afraid to say my biggest fetish has nothing on half these posts 0_o
> 
> then again, I don't quite know my BIGGEST fetish...
> 
> um, I guess I have a think for male anthro cows (or at least, some of the pics I've seen)... I like the thought of being able to "milk" someone, and watch him moan... um, yea 0_o



I concur. It's like there's sort of a hint of noncon in there, but it's just darn fun.


----------



## Monak (Oct 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> shite... I'm afraid to say my biggest fetish has nothing on half these posts 0_o
> 
> then again, I don't quite know my BIGGEST fetish...
> 
> um, I guess I have a think for male anthro cows (or at least, some of the pics I've seen)... I like the thought of being able to "milk" someone, and watch him moan... um, yea 0_o



I love the female anthro cows!  You never see enough of them though...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 23, 2008)

Monak said:


> I love the female anthro cows!  You never see enough of them though...


I have... sry, I'm not 50/50, I'm pure 

and what does noncon mean?


----------



## Uro (Oct 23, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> my fetishes are...
> 
> slave/master
> vore (both soft and hard)
> ...



Do you mean testicles or tentacles?
If tentacles can you explain what makes it so infatuating to people for me please?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> Can you explain this to me please?


calm down, calm down. this thread is all about having patience for others... ^.^'''


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I have... sry, I'm not 50/50, I'm pure
> 
> and what does noncon mean?



non-consensual. Like, that grey area between enthusiastic for sex and rape.


----------



## Uro (Oct 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> calm down, calm down. this thread is all about having patience for others... ^.^'''



I'm just curious to the rationale behind it. As personally I really don't see anything remotely appealing about it.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> Do you mean testicles or tentacles?
> If tentacles can you explain what makes it so infatuating to people for me please?



Meant tentacles.

Go to this link and check out the pic and the accompaning short story.  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/417491/

Basically, getting raeped by tentacles can be very fun. Just imagine having something fill every major hole in yor body not to mention working on your member all at teh same time (not to mention the possibility of getting eaten as well), and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> shite... I'm afraid to say my biggest fetish has nothing on half these posts 0_o
> 
> then again, I don't quite know my BIGGEST fetish...
> 
> um, I guess I have a think for male anthro cows (or at least, some of the pics I've seen)... I like the thought of being able to "milk" someone, and watch him moan... um, yea 0_o


You can... milk... male... cows?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You can... milk... male... cows?


I quoted "milk" for a reason... cum.... duh


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> I'm just curious to the rationale behind it. As personally I really don't see anything remotely appealing about it.



I don't dig it, but I think a lot of it has to do with a sort of combination of rape/bondage/something slimy and creepy.

Like, being completely powerless, humiliated, etc...


----------



## Tycho (Oct 23, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You can... milk... male... cows?



Jerk them off.  Anthro male cows (BULLS), that is.

I sincerely hope that's what he's getting at.


----------



## Uro (Oct 23, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Meant tentacles.
> 
> Go to this link and check out the pic and the accompaning short story.
> 
> Basically, getting raeped by tentacles can be very fun. Just imagine having something fill every major hole in yor body not to mention working on your member all at teh same time (not to mention the possibility of getting eaten as well), and there is nothing you can do about it.



What link?
And sounds interesting.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> Do you mean testicles or tentacles?
> If tentacles can you explain what makes it so infatuating to people for me please?


Tentacles are a Multi-Purpose Sexual Stimulator.

They can hold you up, they can hold you down, they can support you, they can suck, blow, fuck, cun, etc

They are like 10 different fetishes all rolled into 1 so you have a large number of people like it for 1 aspect or another

IMO


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> What link?
> And sounds interesting.



Here is the link... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/417491/


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 23, 2008)

Also, cuckolding. I like cuckolding. That's hot.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't have any fetishes.  You guys are all completely fucked.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 23, 2008)

Stupid people make me horny.

C'mere, OP. I've got a trouser salami with your name on it.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't have any fetishes.  You guys are all completely fucked.




TROLL!!!!!!!!!!

Actually everyone has a fetish of some sort, the problem with some people, is that they are ashamed to admit to what turns them on in bed with thier mate/lover or partner.


----------



## Uro (Oct 23, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Here is the link... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/417491/



Haha, doesn't seem that bad actually.
I'm such a deviant ><


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 23, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Also, cuckolding. I like cuckolding. That's hot.


what if it's happening to you? 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 23, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> TROLL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Actually everyone has a fetish of some sort, the problem with some people, is that they are ashamed to admit to what turns them on in bed with thier mate/lover or partner.



Everybody but me.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 23, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> TROLL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Actually everyone has a fetish of some sort, the problem with some people, is that they are ashamed to admit to what turns them on in bed with thier mate/lover or partner.



Um, actually, some people just like a good old-fashioned roll in the hay, simple straight up fucking.  No fetishes necessary.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everybody but me.



Hey, being just plain vanilla in bed is a fetish.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 23, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everybody but me.


oh david you... funny funny man 

keep in mind fetishes can be the simplest thing in the world... anything that might have turned you on in public perhaps? perhaps the THOUGHT of being turned on in public... you can take one simple thing, and turn it into a thousand fetishes


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 23, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Hey, being just plain vanilla in bed is a fetish.



No it's not.



			
				dictionary said:
			
		

> Something, such as a material object or a *nonsexual part of the body*, that arouses sexual desire and may become necessary for sexual gratification.



You can not have a fetish for sexual organs.  I have no fetishes.



NekoFox08 said:


> oh david you... funny funny man


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 23, 2008)

This thread has been overdone too many times...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> keep in mind fetishes can be the simplest thing in the world... anything that might have turned you on in public perhaps? perhaps the THOUGHT of being turned on in public... you can take one simple thing, and turn it into a thousand fetishes





			
				dictionary said:
			
		

> any object or nongenital part of the body that causes a *habitual* erotic response or fixation.



Nope, sorry.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm a macrofurry freak. It goes both ways, though... although I LOVE being helplessly dominated by someone 20-1000 times my size, I don't mind playing the gentle giant. If someone likes my claws, by all means!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nope, sorry.


damn that sucks


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> I'm a macrofurry freak. It goes both ways, though... although I LOVE being helplessly dominated by someone 20-1000 times my size, I don't mind playing the gentle giant. If someone likes my claws, by all means!


don't take offense to this, but why is this such a furry exclusive fetish? I mean, I've never seen this fetish outside of the furry fandom... I just don't know why 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> damn that sucks



Not really.  I get to have normal sex with normal people.  Sounds like a good deal to me.



NekoFox08 said:


> don't take offense to this, but why is this such a furry exclusive fetish? I mean, I've never seen this fetish outside of the furry fandom... I just don't know why 0_o



It's not, believe me.  You only see it exclusively from the fandom because you're an active part of it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not really.  I get to have normal sex with normal people.  Sounds like a good deal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not, believe me.  You only see it exclusively from the fandom because you're an active part of it.



1. having a fetish doesn't make you some kind of freak... although I know your response will be "yes it does"

2. I'm not exclusive here, I love anime, and anime has just as many fetishes as the furry fandom... I've just never seen the micro/macro fetish in anime, or... anything other than furry


----------



## Nylak (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a major Lolita complex. XD Real soft spot for dominant, experienced younger girls. Donâ€™t know why. *shrug* Probably because my first real relationship was with jailbait. 

Submission/bondage, to some degree, but it depends on the partner. With some it can be really out of place in the relationship, but with more dominant partners itâ€™s fun. >.> I guess Iâ€™m just really insecure, so I like being told what to do instead of having to figure it out on my own. ^^;; Itâ€™s also a major trust factor for me; I like being put in a situation where I have to rely on my partner. â€¦And I am into pain, but, eh. Only with a very trusted partner. 

Also, apparently a â€œroll in the hayâ€ really can be a turn-on. >>; My gf keeps trying to get me to do it in one of the stalls or in the hay loft, but Iâ€™m way too bothered by the proximity of my horses to get interested. My favorite boy was a stud for five years, andâ€¦I donâ€™t know, it would just be too weird to do it around him, since heâ€™d _know_, you know? XD  ...I think I anthropomorphize my animals too much.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> don't take offense to this, but why is this such a furry exclusive fetish? I mean, I've never seen this fetish outside of the furry fandom... I just don't know why 0_o


NSFW (duh)
http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Macrophile


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 1. having a fetish doesn't make you some kind of freak... although I know your response will be "yes it does"
> 
> 2. I'm not exclusive here, I love anime, and anime has just as many fetishes as the furry fandom... I've just never seen the micro/macro fetish in anime, or... anything other than furry



I agree with you on point number two NekoFox


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 1. having a fetish doesn't make you some kind of freak... although I know your response will be "yes it does"
> 
> 2. I'm not exclusive here, I love anime, and anime has just as many fetishes as the furry fandom... I've just never seen the micro/macro fetish in anime, or... anything other than furry



Yes it does. =)

Do you go to anime porn sites?

_Alternative_ anime porn sites?


----------



## Lost (Oct 24, 2008)

I get a hard-on when I ever see giant space ships do battle. Does that make me a freak??


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what if it's happening to you? 0_o



Then I reckon I'd have to pull a "Hey Joe" if you know what I mean.

But... Helping girls cheat on their boyfriends, I think that's a fun gig. Sort of like doing it in public, it's that element of danger.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 24, 2008)

Lost said:


> I get a hard-on when I ever see giant space ships do battle. Does that make me a freak??


Not really. You were already a freak for being a furry =D


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yes it does. =)
> 
> Do you go to anime porn sites?
> 
> _Alternative_ anime porn sites?



keep in mind, I'm cut to about half the porn deal. I only like yaoi within the hentai genre, but I have stumbled across some... disturbing shit... guro... oh god -.-'

dun worry lost, for some reason, wrex from mass effect kinda turns me on xD (I guess it's cause he's like, so fuckin cool)


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Wrex from Mass Effect turns EVERYONE on.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> calm down, calm down. this thread is all about having patience for others... ^.^'''


 
Yes! Thank You I'm here to understand what drives people...no matter what it is, even if i'm not into it!


----------



## Monak (Oct 24, 2008)

Lost said:


> I get a hard-on when I ever see giant space ships do battle. Does that make me a freak??



Click it!  You know you want to!
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=XLlBPYBHPEU


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

Uro said:


> I'm just curious to the rationale behind it. As personally I really don't see anything remotely appealing about it.


 
Neither do I but I want to understand why others do.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Tentacles are a Multi-Purpose Sexual Stimulator.
> 
> They can hold you up, they can hold you down, they can support you, they can suck, blow, fuck, cun, etc
> 
> ...


 
Never thought of it like this <3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

autofellatio, and the word "mount"

2 more fetishes of mine =D


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 24, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Never thought of it like this <3



Don't forget the vore fetish with the tentacles


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Also, apparently a â€œroll in the hayâ€ really can be a turn-on. >>; My gf keeps trying to get me to do it in one of the stalls or in the hay loft, but Iâ€™m way too bothered by the proximity of my horses to get interested. My favorite boy was a stud for five years, andâ€¦I donâ€™t know, it would just be too weird to do it around him, since heâ€™d _know_, you know? XD  ...I think I anthropomorphize my animals too much.



You should try it out, you may like it 

Also *shrug* why are you worrying about him?


----------



## Lost (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> autofellatio, and the word "mount"
> 
> 2 more fetishes of mine =D



The word "mount" has been ever changed since I became a fur.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 24, 2008)

Lost said:


> The word "mount" has been ever changed since I became a fur.



It might be midnight in New York but here it's MOUNTIN' TIME.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> It might be midnight in New York but here it's MOUNTIN' TIME.


 
Hahah nice <3


----------



## Nylak (Oct 24, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> It might be midnight in New York but here it's MOUNTIN' TIME.


 
That made me choke on my pop.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 24, 2008)

I will never look at a Mountie the same way again =/


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Easog said:


> I will never look at a Mountie the same way again =/


I never look at ANYTHING the same way ... wait, no wink!... I mean 0_o

*there, use face #2*


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

Lost said:


> I get a hard-on when I ever see giant space ships do battle. Does that make me a freak??


No.  I have the same problem.  Giant futuristic death hulks, crafted of hard steel, and armed to the teeth with scientifically impossible weaponry gives me a chubby too.  Like this.  I know it's EVE, but fuck if it ain't well done.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

Easog said:


> I will never look at a Mountie the same way again =/


 
I'm going to crack up everytime I see them around here....I mean you already didn't take them seriously.


----------



## Monak (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No.  I have the same problem.  Giant futuristic death hulks, crafted of hard steel, and armed to the teeth with scientifically impossible weaponry gives me a chubby too.  Like this.  I know it's EVE, but fuck if it ain't well done.



I CAME!


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

If I opened myself up, you'd never look at me the same again.  I'm THAT fucked up.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> If I opened myself up, you'd never look at me the same again.  I'm THAT fucked up.


meh, I've heard worse...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> If I opened myself up, you'd never look at me the same again.  I'm THAT fucked up.



Did I ever tell you about my best friend, Linko?

Try me.


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> If I opened myself up, you'd never look at me the same again.  I'm THAT fucked up.


Me too...


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

I.....find socks on during sex cute...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I.....find socks on during sex cute...



see takumi, that's not weird... it's cute!


----------



## Monak (Oct 24, 2008)

I like to huff a rag of mescilin while I give myself a foot job with beer bottle caps super glued to my feet.


----------



## Lost (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No.  I have the same problem.  Giant futuristic death hulks, crafted of hard steel, and armed to the teeth with scientifically impossible weaponry gives me a chubby too.  Like this.  I know it's EVE, but fuck if it ain't well done.



Oh playing games like Nexus and HomeWorld is like watching a porno.......


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

Monak said:


> I like to huff a rag of mescilin while I give myself a foot job with beer bottle caps super glued to my feet.


We should go out.  We can play the CHOKING GAME!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Monak said:


> I like to huff a rag of mescilin while I give myself a foot job with beer bottle caps super glued to my feet.


does your dick have super human strength?


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 24, 2008)

Wha?
My fetishes are inhuman looking people.
Such as: http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=1000440132&albumID=227582&imageID=4143970
All those people.


----------



## Ainoko (Oct 24, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Wha?
> My fetishes are inhuman looking people.
> Such as: http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=1000440132&albumID=227582&imageID=4143970
> All those people.



Now that's wierd!!!! Well concidering teh snuff happens to turn me on as well.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 24, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Now that's wierd!!!! Well concidering teh snuff happens to turn me on as well.


Lower middle turns me on the most. 
:3


----------



## GoldenJackal (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I.....find socks on during sex cute...



That is like one of my number one fetishes.

Other than that, being a dom/bondage play. I have no clue why but it turns something on inside of me that's hard to even begin to describe. It puts me in this instinctual like zone where nothing else is thought of. 

And Japanese school girl uniforms. Cripes!


----------



## Lost (Oct 24, 2008)

Monak said:


> Click it!  You know you want to!
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=XLlBPYBHPEU



Yesss!!! *fap,fap,fap,fap*


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

Is tickling a fetish?  If so, I'm in.  I like to be tickled.


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Is tickling a fetish?  If so, I'm in.  I like to be tickled.




Hells yeah dude.  Tickling is the SHIT.

/r/ing big muscled black guys being tickled.

I'd lol.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 24, 2008)

Feet are my primary fetish.
Anklets are a major turn-on as a result of that, because they draw the eye to the feet.
I'm very heterosexual, but my fetish for feet is so strong that I can't help but look at bare feet of both guys & girls.  And I _*hate*_ that fact!  The last thing I want to look at are dudes' feet.  But I can't help it anyway!
Clean feet are a must.  Dirty feet make me want to puke.

Now, from there it splits by species.  I'm equally attracted to human women and quadruped dragon females.  I find anthro furs sexy, but not enough that I'd want to mate with someone in a fur suit.

For humans:


Long legs are a big plus, especially if they're shown off!  They don't have to be slender, but cauliflower legs are _*way*_ out of bounds!
Boobs... as long as they're there & not nasty.  Small boobs are just fine (in fact, I rend to prefer A's to C's.)  But they must exist!  (Yes, I've dated a woman who actually had no boobs whatsoever; that was disturbing.)  If the boobs are big, they must be locked in a cage, sorry.  Big boobs - bra = boobs that hang around your knees.  That's just nasty.
Long hair is a big bonus!  It makes me weep that there is a law of nature that every woman with long, beautiful hair chops it off above the collar before they hit age 30.  Both guys and girls should all have hair that's at least as long as the middle of their back.  There isn't a person alive who doesn't look at least somewhat sexy if they have long hair.

For dragons:


Long snouts
Western (Eastern dragons have epic style, but I'm not attracted to them.)
Light colored scales, especially greens or purples.
Lighter colored bellies with ultra-tiny scales that are soft to the touch.
Short, thin claws but non-retractable.
As for how I like to play: as long as my partner is just as proactive as I am and I frequently get to play with their feet, I'm up for many things.  Nothing anal, tho.  In my mind, everyone's butts should come with a sign that says "exit only!"  


As for why... uh... why not?  I've been into feet since I was 4 and I was into dragons ever since I first saw a crude sketch of one.  Why does the Sun rise?  It just does!


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Hells yeah dude.  Tickling is the SHIT.
> 
> /r/ing big muscled black guys being tickled.
> 
> I'd lol.


I lol'd.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

How does being tickled give you an erection I don't understand


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> How does being tickled give you an erection I don't understand


how does your sex life remain interesting with absolutely no fetishes?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> how does your sex life remain interesting with absolutely no fetishes?



I insert my penis into various moist bodily orifices and have orgasms. Surprisingly, it never gets old. Imagine that.


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I insert my penis into various moist bodily orifices and have orgasms. Surprisingly, it never gets old. Imagine that.




That's not natural.

What is natural is deer in tight leather and high heels whipping male deer with branches until they cum....

HAWT.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> How does being tickled give you an erection I don't understand



Certain physical stimuli have arousing effects for some people.  Tickling could be considered a very intense but not unpleasant stimulus for some.  I personally can't stand it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I insert my penis into various moist bodily orifices and have orgasms. Surprisingly, it never gets old. Imagine that.



well, you like both sexes... along with bisexuality, I'd say that's a fetish... as simple as it may be. and no, I'm not making fun of bi's. I prefer male over female, I'd say that too is a fetish...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Certain physical stimuli have arousing effects for some people.  Tickling could be considered a very intense but not unpleasant stimulus for some.  I personally can't stand it.



But I mean you're laughing the whole time right? How are you supposed to keep it up?



NekoFox08 said:


> well, you like both sexes... along with bisexuality, I'd say that's a fetish... as simple as it may be. and no, I'm not making fun of bi's. I prefer male over female, I'd say that too is a fetish...



Your orientation is not a fetish. God damn, doesn't anyone know what a fetish is around here?



			
				dictionary said:
			
		

> Something, such as a *material object or a nonsexual part of the body*, that arouses sexual desire and may become necessary for sexual gratification.





			
				dictionary said:
			
		

> any *object or nongenital part of the body* that causes a *habitual* erotic response or fixation.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Your orientation is not a fetish.


10,000,000 christians are willing to prove you wrong =D


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 10,000,000 christians are willing to prove you wrong =D



10,000,000 Christians are fucking morons.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 10,000,000 christians are willing to prove you wrong =D



They will all fail because they can't prove anything.  As usual.  :awesome:

In any case you're still wrong because that fetish would involve sexual parts of the body and therefore not be a fetish *by definition*.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> 10,000,000 Christians are fucking morons.


yea... I know 

ok, but my question mr. awesome is, why? what's wrong with having a fetish?


----------



## Telnac (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 10,000,000 christians are willing to prove you wrong =D


Only 10,000,000?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, but my question Mr. Awesome is, why? what's wrong with having a fetish?



I never said there was anything wrong with having fetishes, I just said that I didn't have any.

At which point, everyone decided that they needed to say "NUH-UH YOU'RE WRONG."

That and you're all somewhat mislead as to what exactly constitutes a fetish.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Only 10,000,000?


um... the world population is around 6-7 billion right?

LOADING.....

ok, a few billion




			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> That and you're all somewhat mislead as to what exactly constitutes a fetish.


 mr. awesome, we're ALWAYS mislead


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 24, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Only 10,000,000?


There are more, but we arent going into other religions.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Mr. Awesome, we're ALWAYS mislead



_That's_ an understatement.


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2008)

What ever happened to Linko anyway. Crazy guy.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

I guess he got tired of all of the furry bullshit.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 24, 2008)

Who?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> _That's_ an understatement.


that's an overstatement of our... my intelligence


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Easog said:


> Who?



idk my bff linko



NekoFox08 said:


> that's an overstatement of our... my intelligence



:roll:


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Is tickling a fetish? If so, I'm in. I like to be tickled.


 
OMG I HATE being tickled!


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> How does being tickled give you an erection I don't understand


 
Agreed....I'd more then likely just throttle them!


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> That's not natural.
> 
> What is natural is deer in tight leather and high heels whipping male deer with branches until they cum....
> 
> HAWT.


 

Oh my god...laughed so hard!


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 24, 2008)

I love these 'what's your fetish' threads. I can glance over them and feel normal again.


----------



## mmmke (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> idk my bff linko
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 24, 2008)

Erm, mainly toonophilia. I guess also UPS uniforms, military, firefighters, soccer outfits, and ties, but those aren't major...

EDIT: Oh, and chaps! X3


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 24, 2008)

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f25/Necronomi/SHOXXvol186picnro0079.jpg
Sexy, sexy. ^.^


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f25/Necronomi/SHOXXvol186picnro0079.jpg
> Sexy, sexy. ^.^



Crazy, trippy.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I love these 'what's your fetish' threads. I can glance over them and feel normal again.


 
As  normal as you can feel after being registered to FA forums haha <3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 24, 2008)

I think that a person only wearing a shirt and nothing else is hot.  I suppose that would be a fetish.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Oct 24, 2008)

As for my fetish...eh.... can really point out seeing most of the common fetishes arouses me -.-" and I dunno why..



Shark_the_raptor said:


> I think that a person only wearing a shirt and nothing else is hot.  I suppose that would be a fetish.



Hey Shark! ^^


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 24, 2008)

light bondage
in the shower
a bit violent
umm I dont know if certain sexual activities count so i wont put them
musk (oh gods o.o)


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 24, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> light bondage
> in the shower
> a bit violent
> umm I dont know if certain sexual activities count so i wont put them
> musk (oh gods o.o)


Oh yeah, I forgot shower. Add that and locker rooms to my list.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 24, 2008)

~furfanatic~ said:


> As for my fetish...eh.... can really point out seeing most of the common fetishes arouses me -.-" and I dunno why..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shark! ^^



Hi.  ^.-.^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hi.  ^.-.^


hi shark... remember me? the guy who added you on the PS3, and you never added me back TT___TT

anyway, I have few other fetishes than the ones I listed above... I'm still thinking


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

The fact that your avatar neither has bits nor is he wearing pants is driving me insane, NekoFox.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 24, 2008)

I enjoy killing people. It brings me much pleasure, and makes me feel less childish for wetting the bed.

JK... =)


----------



## mmmke (Oct 24, 2008)

lets see anything macro micro, or stomp for mine........actually mine arent as common as some of the outhers =?.?=


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The fact that your avatar neither has bits nor is he wearing pants is driving me insane, NekoFox.


is that good or bad xD

now you don't have to say "I'd do anything to get in his pants" =D


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 24, 2008)

Because triple-cocked herms spouting from cum cannons and diapershit Sonics are so murrrrworthy!! :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Because triple-cocked herms spouting from cum cannons and diapershit Sonics are so murrrrworthy!! :3



um.... the point is you tried.... 0_o *runs away*


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 24, 2008)

Ummmmm penis? oh no wait... furries?... thats a fetish


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> um.... the point is you tried.... 0_o *runs away*



The point is that there's far too much Wtf_FA in my life at the moment. *gunned down*


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

My furry fetishes:

Vore (cock vore only though)
Hyper (Anything Rackun posts is awesome. Also, dragoneers's hyper is great!)

Those are the only actual fetishes I have when it comes to furry art. Why? Well they just turn me one when they're detailed and include the typical fluids. 

In real life though, I'm a virgin, but here's what I'd like to experience after whatever pornography I saw:

Bondage and shower sex...and perhaps having 2 cocks in my ass, but that'll be for when I'll have more experience 

What about those 3 do I like? Well hot water going all over me has always given me a good feeling. Mix that with sex, must be an ultimate winner. As for bondage, I like manly guys dressed in leather outfits, dealing me some pain. Turns me on. 

That's about all I like.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Bondage and shower sex...and perhaps having 2 cocks in my ass, but that'll be for when I'll have more experience



you're gonna need alot of experience with that... it can hurt


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you're gonna need alot of experience with that... it can hurt



Because you would know. :roll:


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you're gonna need alot of experience with that... it can hurt


 
Of course it will hurt, one hurts alot for the first x (quite alot) amount of times.

But two OMGZ i don't think it's made to take two... you could die 
or maybe not


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because you would know. :roll:


was expecting that*


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

...you know, there's this other orifice, at the other end of your body... it supposedly works GREAT for accommodating a second person's penis.  As opposed to the other end, which is presumably already occupied.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Sucking dicks is hard, though.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

^lol

But yeah I was told that it hurts quite a lot the first time, but afterwards, the feeling is apprently great. So it might hurt to get 2 at first, but imagine the feeling! I wonder if it's even better than having one. That I was never told.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sucking dicks is hard, though.



Well, doing it RIGHT is hard, I would presume.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 24, 2008)

Bondage and shower. <3


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

Tanner said:


> Bondage and shower. <3







Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Well, doing it RIGHT is hard, I would presume.



C'mon! Can't that hard! I could suck on a popsicle right when I was 6


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> But yeah I was told that it hurts quite a lot the first time, but afterwards, the feeling is apprently great. So it might hurt to get 2 at first, but imagine the feeling! I wonder if it's even better than having one. That I was never told.



I'd assume that it would feel about the same as having one, since only one can really be rubbing your prostate at a time.  Plus the positioning would be pretty awkward, so it would probably be a little bit uncomfortable.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Well, doing it RIGHT is hard, I would presume.



Yeah, pretty much.



Xero108 said:


> C'mon! Can't that hard! I could suck on a popsicle right when I was 6



A popsicle cannot feel your teeth.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> C'mon! Can't that hard! I could suck on a popsicle right when I was 6


keep in mind: the tip is sensitive. that plays an improtant rule to sucking... don't play with the tip too much, and play with it enough...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> keep in mind: the tip is sensitive. that plays an improtant rule to sucking... don't play with the tip too much, and play with it enough...



Please stop now.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Please stop now.


seriously? shut the fuck up, you're not too manly to hear this, now quit your bitching :neutral:


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'd assume that it would feel about the same as having one, since only one can really be rubbing your prostate at a time.  Plus the positioning would be pretty awkward, so it would probably be a little bit uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> A popsicle cannot feel your teeth.



Really? both dicks cannot reach the prostate at the same time? aw 

As for the positionning, all I have to do is place myself over a guy and one dick comes from under and the other one from the top. I know it's not that awkward...from what I've seen.

Yeah I always forget about the teeth, but I guess you find a trick quickly. 



NekoFox08 said:


> keep in mind: the tip is sensitive. that plays an improtant rule to sucking... don't play with the tip too much, and play with it enough...



Yeah, the tongue usually has to scrub the time and if you deepthroat, the throat closes up a bit and squeezes the tip and that helps...unless the dick is small. =/


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> seriously? shut the fuck up, you're not too manly to hear this, now quit your bitching :neutral:



I am _so_ manly.

In any case, no one wants to hear about your dick sucking experiences*, keep it to yourself.

*aside from the thousand other lonely little sluts on this forum but they don't even count as people


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 24, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hi shark... remember me? the guy who added you on the PS3, and you never added me back TT___TT
> 
> anyway, I have few other fetishes than the ones I listed above... I'm still thinking



I sorry.  I don't check messages on the PS3 often. *makes a note to check messages tomorrow*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am _so_ manly.
> 
> In any case, no one wants to hear about your dick sucking experiences*, keep it to yourself.
> 
> *aside from the thousand other lonely little sluts on this forum but they don't even count as people



well, stop bitching and ignore what I say then... that seems to be your weak point.

this is a fetish thread you stupid fuck x3


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> In any case, no one wants to hear about your dick sucking experiences*, keep it to yourself.



Oh you're gonna feel so lonely on this one


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 24, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

hahaha yeah keep bringing the VGC memes.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I enjoy killing people. It brings me much pleasure, and makes me feel less childish for wetting the bed.
> 
> JK... =)


 

Hahahah..


----------



## Tycho (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> In any case, no one wants to hear about your dick sucking experiences*, keep it to yourself.
> 
> *aside from the thousand other lonely little sluts on this forum but they don't even count as people



IAWTC.

It's great and all but I don't think it's necessary to go in-depth about it on the forum.


----------



## mmmke (Oct 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



Last edited by David M. Awesome; Today at 09:14 PM. Reason: FUUUUUUUUUUCK

lololool xD


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 24, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> IAWTC.
> 
> It's great and all but I don't think it's necessary to go in-depth about it on the forum.


 

Agreed not really what I was going for.....nor do I want drama Plz someone act lke the bigger person already.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 24, 2008)

I go through enough drama in real life. Don't need that shit on the net on top of everything =/


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 25, 2008)

Nets are a huge thing of mine...Like the trap device, not the sports team.
It's been a fetish since I was...Maybe 6 or 8. I had a Jurassic Park play set, that Jeep with the slide-out passenger seat and apparently a huge net on the side...Plus I think G.I. Joe and Barbie dolls...It was perfect. I dunno if it's the helplessness or what, but just gets me going...

Nose (Nasal septum) rings: They're hot, they offer complete control of the wearer, and they're bad-ass. Nuff said.

Being mute....I have no idea why. Just not being able to communicate or something gets my blood pumpin'. 

Gasmasks :3 They come in a large variety, can be fetish, fashionable, practical, and are just awesome. They offer (depending on style) control of wearers' breathing, sight, hearing, and can be almost a complete sensory deprivation experience...Plus breathe play. It works for everyone!

Bitgags and ponyplay gear, I don't necessarily like ponyplay, but I'm a huge fan of 'mobile' bondage. As in, you can still move, walk around and do things, but your hands are bound up in mittens, or hoofs, so you can't grab anything. Maybe you're stuck in high-heel-hooves...Mmm, and I love my bitgag, it's chewy! Though rubber doesn't taste good :/

Inflatable hoods (Ala CaptainSaicin's/Nyghtwolf's stories)

Just like gasmasks, they offer a much deeper sensory deprivation experience, and...They're just awesome.

Lingere...It's a bit difficult, I'm full-blown gay, but I like lingere. :/ It's soft, it can be very sexy, and just...works.

Girly boi's! Works well with lingere ^ but often involves stereotype-gays, which scare me.

And there you have it, thread slightly more on track 8D


----------



## MinkMaster8000 (Oct 25, 2008)

I love ponytails!

Why? I just like that hairstyle.

Athletic girls, because I like girls who can be strong (to a point, I dislike too many muscles).

Athletic girls with ponytails playing beach volleyball might be the only other one. And I watch beach volleyball actually as *gasp* a SPORT. But I do love the womens teams I can't lie; although I watch the mens matches too.

I actually dislike it when girls wear fur from real animals. Girls with pets however are really cool. Especially Felids and Mustelids.

Yeah those really aren't fetishes except for maybe ponytails and pets...


----------



## Kume (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmmm....I dont realy have fetishes per say, just a couple wierd kink kind of things.

Handcuffs
Being pinned up against a wall will always get me going
Leashes
And most of the positions on the karma citra poster by adam wan I believe it is.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 25, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Hmmm....I dont realy have fetishes per say, just a couple wierd kink kind of things.
> 
> Handcuffs
> Being pinned up against a wall will always get me going
> ...


[Takes notes]


----------



## Jonnaius (Oct 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> [Takes notes]



Copies notes, photocopies them, and posts them all over teh internets.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> for some reason, wrex from mass effect kinda turns me on xD (I guess it's cause he's like, so fuckin cool)


NSFW: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/991215/



AzurePhoenix said:


> Takumi_L said:
> 
> 
> > If I opened myself up, you'd never look at me the same again. I'm THAT fucked up.
> ...


Cmon, it can't be that bad.



Telnac said:


> As for how I like to play: as long as my partner is just as proactive as I am and I frequently get to play with their feet, I'm up for many things.  Nothing anal, tho.  In my mind, everyone's butts should come with a sign that says "exit only!"



Have you ever tried it? There's a lot of feeling up there


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 25, 2008)

Guess I could add my $0.02 here...

With men, I really like the big, cuddly looking ones (read: belly plz), who also look like they could kick someone's a--er, butt, should the occasion arise   I guess that's because I like to feel protected. However, in a relationship with a guy, I prefer to be dominant, "on top". I love dirty talk, sharp dressers (suits are hot o__o) and having my butt slapped. xD Public play is ftw, but I have never actually had sex in public. I like taking (dirty) pictures of myself, and would take pictures of my lover if he let me...

I also have a fetish for unrequieted love--I don't know how this is possible or why, but I do.

Women, I really like the ones who dress like men (suits mainly, but jeans and t-shirt also). In a relationship with a woman, I'd want to do the pleasing... treat her like a lady deserves to be treated.  My attraction to other women is largely romantic/affectionate, probably because I've never had the chance to get close enough to one to do anything past that... xD 

Glasses overall are hot--I've always had a thing for them and it's probably because I am a geek and we as humans subconsciously seek things that we can visually relate to in a mate (though I myself don't wear glasses).

Also, I like FURRIES, not "anime catboys/girls" or "nekos" or whatever you wanna call 'em.

So much more I could say but this has gotten sooooo long. xD


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm surprised I'm the only one who likes lolicon! Or is willing to admit it....


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 25, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Women, I really like the ones who dress like men (suits mainly, but jeans and t-shirt also).



Like this? 8)









Shenzi said:


> I'm surprised I'm the only one who likes lolicon! Or is willing to admit it....



I like older women.  I wouldn't want to have sex with a virgin girl, because she's going to bleed, and she's going to cry, and that's just no fun at all.

Shota, on the other hand...


----------



## Birdschmoe (Oct 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


>



Fighting game girls should be a fetish all to themselves.  King <3<3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 25, 2008)

They really should. 8)


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like older women.  I wouldn't want to have sex with a virgin girl, because she's going to bleed, and she's going to cry, and that's just no fun at all.
> 
> Shota, on the other hand...



Being female means I don't have to worry about the whole "crying" and "virgin" stuff.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 25, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Nets are a huge thing of mine...Like the trap device, not the sports team.
> It's been a fetish since I was...Maybe 6 or 8. I had a Jurassic Park play set, that Jeep with the slide-out passenger seat and apparently a huge net on the side...Plus I think G.I. Joe and Barbie dolls...It was perfect. I dunno if it's the helplessness or what, but just gets me going...
> 
> Nose (Nasal septum) rings: They're hot, they offer complete control of the wearer, and they're bad-ass. Nuff said.
> ...


 

Thanx...<3 Nice to see someone is trying to help.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 25, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Being female means I don't have to worry about the whole "crying" and "virgin" stuff.



No, she's probably still going to cry.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 25, 2008)

Also, here's this for everyone.  You should all make your own.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm gonna add penis piercings to my list of fetishes. I'm not 100% sure it can be considered as a fetish, but after having thought of it, I know I definitely find this hot. Thanx to Redic Nomad for that.

Edit: FIREBRAND IS SMOKIN' HOT, DAVID


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 25, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I'm gonna add penis piercings to my list of fetishes. I'm not 100% sure it can be considered as a fetish, but after having thought of it, I know I definitely find this hot. Thanx to Redic Nomad for that.
> 
> Edit: FIREBRAND IS SMOKIN' HOT, DAVID


 

I'm thinking about getting some...kinda like this - *Link*


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, she's probably still going to cry.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 25, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I'm gonna add penis piercings to my list of fetishes. I'm not 100% sure it can be considered as a fetish, but after having thought of it, I know I definitely find this hot. Thanx to Redic Nomad for that.
> 
> Edit: FIREBRAND IS SMOKIN' HOT, DAVID



That would qualify as a fetish, yes. 8)

Fuck yeah he is. 8D


----------



## Tycho (Oct 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Also, here's this for everyone.  You should all make your own.



Not a bad idea.  Good way to kill a little time, too.  Hmmm...


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm surprised I'm the only one who likes lolicon! Or is willing to admit it....


You're not alone 

Did you miss my post?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You're not alone
> 
> Did you miss my post?


Oh, sorry. 
:awesome:


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I'm gonna add penis piercings to my list of fetishes. I'm not 100% sure it can be considered as a fetish, but after having thought of it, I know I definitely find this hot. Thanx to Redic Nomad for that.
> 
> Edit: FIREBRAND IS SMOKIN' HOT, DAVID


Curious question for you:

What exactly are they piercing? The Urethra?


----------



## Jack (Oct 25, 2008)

sticks and stones may break my bones, but chains and whips excite me.


----------



## Monak (Oct 25, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Oh, sorry.
> :awesome:



not alone , just wasn't thinking of porn when I posted mine.  Lolicon rocks!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2008)

Monak said:


> not alone , just wasn't thinking of porn when I posted mine.  Lolicon rocks!


Oh yay! 

I'm one of the few girls I know that likes it. It's sad.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 25, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> I'm thinking about getting some...kinda like this - *Link*



Looks pretty nice actually!



David M. Awesome said:


> Fuck yeah he is. 8D



It's a shame that the only artist who draws Firebrand that I know of is Victoria Viper though  I wish people would drawn this character a little more on FA.



Quiet269 said:


> Curious question for you:
> 
> What exactly are they piercing? The Urethra?



Scrotum, uretha, etc. I haven't seen it at a place where I didn't find it hot yet.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 25, 2008)

...damn it, I hate to say that paws just catch my eye but I dunno why?


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Scrotum, uretha, etc. I haven't seen it at a place where I didn't find it hot yet.



Wouldn't that cause a... sprinkler effect?


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Wouldn't that cause a... sprinkler effect?



Never heard of that before...


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Oct 25, 2008)

I can understand asking what our fetishes are, but "why"?

None that I know of.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Never heard of that before...


Well... I mean you're punching holes into a tube that often has a liquid going through it...


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

Wot iz lolicon? 0.o? Eniwayz... I'm strangely turned on by peeing/desperation. Female liquid excretion for some reason turns me on. I can't help it. It just does.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Well... I mean you're punching holes into a tube that often has a liquid going through it...



Yeah but if some people do it, there peircer must do something to prevent that from happening, idk ?_?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Wot iz lolicon? 0.o? Eniwayz... I'm strangely turned on by peeing/desperation. Female liquid excretion for some reason turns me on. I can't help it. It just does.


Lolicon. 

Lolita.

I'm sure you can connect the two. ^.^


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

0.o? Wot is Lolita?

Edit: and wtf is con mean, stricltly speaking?


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Oct 25, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Lolicon.
> 
> Lolita.
> 
> I'm sure you can connect the two. ^.^


Sadly, most people don't read Nabokov anymore.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey guys

I don't think they actually pierce through your urinary tract.  That would require piercing all the way through the center of the shaft.  They just do it through the loose skin on the shaft, unless they're piercing the head of the penis, which is where the urethral opening is anyways.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Yeah but if some people do it, there peircer must do something to prevent that from happening, idk ?_?


lol, this is why I am asking!


Korro-Sama said:


> 0.o? Wot is Lolita?
> 
> Edit: and wtf is con mean, stricltly speaking?


Lolita is drawings of underage girls. Shota is drawings of underage boys... Cub is drawings of underage animals.

con = convention = official and moderated/managed gathering of a group of people who share similar interests


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I don't think they actually pierce through your urinary tract.  That would require piercing all the way through the center of the shaft.  They just do it through the loose skin on the shaft, unless they're piercing the head of the penis, which is where the urethral opening is anyways.


That makes sense, ^_^


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh. Is all crystal clear now. Otay... I shall protect my sisters from ever meeting you, but otay.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Oh. Is all crystal clear now. Otay... I shall protect my sisters from ever meeting you, but otay.


Drawing doesn't mean real life , just because you like furry porn doesn't mean you want to have sex with the family pet 

Same goes with cub/lolita/shota

Also 


Korro-Sama said:


> Eniwayz... I'm strangely turned on by peeing/desperation. Female liquid excretion for some reason turns me on. I can't help it. It just does.


Squirters are a big turn on for me too <3 I like male ejaculation as well... I think it's just seeing the physical representation of an orgasm. Or something...


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

> Drawing doesn't mean real life :razz:, just because you like furry porn doesn't mean you want to have sex with the family pet :razz:
> 
> Same goes with cub/lolita/shota



Ohh.... okay. Just like I'd really never like it if some girl pissed on me. All makes sense now... I'm still not gonna let you near my sisters... mostly because I don't let ANYBODY near them. They hate me for it ^-^.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Ohh.... okay. Just like I'd really never like it if some girl pissed on me. All makes sense now... I'm still not gonna let you near my sisters... mostly because I don't let ANYBODY near them. They hate me for it ^-^.



So, you really had no reason to make any sort of statement in the first place, eh?

Seemed like you were trying to take a pop shot with your previous post...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 25, 2008)

Butts. It's one thing to appreciate about some furry artists. Like if some pics show that an artist is getting better at drawing the fannys, then I can be glad that an artist is getting somewhat better. It's not uncommon. People notice other features that may be off or good as well, like noses, heads, paws, anatomy, etc.


----------



## Takun (Oct 25, 2008)

If butts are a fetish, definitely one of mine...but it's part of the body some I'm hesitant to call it one.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Seemed like you were trying to take a pop shot with your previous post...



Heh... I can't help it. I love starting fights. It makes me feel alive. Feel fry to pop shot back. I'm waiting... *theme to "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" plays in the background*

Eniways... I also got a thing for small breasts... not flat-chested, but small.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 25, 2008)

Butts are not a fetish because it is a sexual part of the body. :|


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 25, 2008)

On penis piercings: They are hot. They don't go through the urethra (or at least they aren't supposed to--where the heck do you get YOUR piercings?!). Jacob's Ladder is my personal favorite


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 25, 2008)

Lolita is a book. There you go. It's a fucking good book too.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 25, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> On penis piercings: They are hot. They don't go through the urethra (or at least they aren't supposed to--where the heck do you get YOUR piercings?!). Jacob's Ladder is my personal favorite



I think men who have a pierced ear are better prepared for marriage. They've experienced pain and bought jewelry. - Rita Rudner.

It would be funnier if she wasn't so right. -_-


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Eniways... I also got a thing for small breasts... not flat-chested, but small.



Like your sister's?


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Like your sister's?



Drop dead, bastard.


----------



## Monak (Oct 25, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Like your sister's?



ROFL!  THATS GOTTA HURT!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 25, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Drop dead, bastard.



Easy now, I think he was joking around.  I hope.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 25, 2008)

Nope... just really piss me off. I think that's what he was going for. Fucking bastard.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 25, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Nope... just really piss me off. I think that's what he was going for. Fucking bastard.



The proper comeback would have been, "No, like YOUR MOM'S." =D


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 25, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Well... I mean you're punching holes into a tube that often has a liquid going through it...


 

I dosen't go through the tube....it's a barbell infront.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 25, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> On penis piercings: They are hot. They don't go through the urethra (or at least they aren't supposed to--where the heck do you get YOUR piercings?!). Jacob's Ladder is my personal favorite


 
Agreed can't wait to get mine done.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 25, 2008)

Okay, I'm probably the black sheep here ;.; I really don't have any outrageously hardcore fantasies or anything, I'm extremely vanilla. But I suppose I may have a very... odd fetish?

Aside from the normal things that would turn someone on, like lovey tickles and such, I for some reason seem to be affected by the scent of beeswax candles and honey o.o I've heard that females are affected by scent a lot, but I don't know a lot of people that get turned on by smelling beeswax XD I dunno


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 25, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Okay, I'm probably the black sheep here ;.; I really don't have any outrageously hardcore fantasies or anything, I'm extremely vanilla. But I suppose I may have a very... odd fetish?
> 
> Aside from the normal things that would turn someone on, like lovey tickles and such, I for some reason seem to be affected by the scent of beeswax candles and honey o.o I've heard that females are affected by scent a lot, but I don't know a lot of people that get turned on by smelling beeswax XD I dunno



Scent is very important in a close, affectionate relationship... and everyone is different. I also love beeswax and honey, but vanilla has got to me my all-time fav.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Scent is very important in a close, affectionate relationship... and everyone is different. I also love beeswax and honey, but vanilla has got to me my all-time fav.



That makes sense =3 And vanilla smells nice, but doesn't like, affect me in the same way XD


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Nope... just really piss me off. I think that's what he was going for. Fucking bastard.





Korro-Sama said:


> Heh... I can't help it. I love starting fights. It makes me feel alive. Feel fry to pop shot back. I'm waiting... *theme to "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" plays in the background*




I figured you could take it. Guess you're all talk.

Also:


Nargle said:


> Okay, I'm probably the black sheep here ;.; I really don't have any outrageously hardcore fantasies or anything, I'm extremely vanilla. But I suppose I may have a very... odd fetish?
> 
> Aside from the normal things that would turn someone on, like lovey tickles and such, I for some reason seem to be affected by the scent of beeswax candles and honey o.o I've heard that females are affected by scent a lot, but I don't know a lot of people that get turned on by smelling beeswax XD I dunno


Scent is tied to an experience... Any idea what you were doing the first time you really got a wiff of beeswax/honey? It was probably something really nice so your brain thinks of it when you smell the scent again...


----------



## Korro-Sama (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh, curb it, carhump. This ain't over. Though I heard that there are hardwired scent triggers in humans that naturally react to pheremones. Natural beeswax must be chock full of that stuff. Or maybe I got that totally confused. Anyways... I just came back to hurl the gauntlet.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Oh, curb it, carhump. This ain't over.


lol, you're funny. 





Korro-Sama said:


> Though I heard that there are hardwired scent triggers in humans that naturally react to pheremones. Natural beeswax must be chock full of that stuff. Or maybe I got that totally confused. Anyways...


makes sense, I mean you automatically like the smell of flowers and dislike the smell of poo... so there has to be something in your brain that automatically triggers good/bad based on scent without prior emotional ties 





Korro-Sama said:


> I just came back to hurl the gauntlet.


 I think you missed. You're the only one mad here


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

back when I used to watch all this stuff on t.v, like sex between inanimate objects, I would laugh, but deep down... I always found it a bit sexy xD


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> back when I used to watch all this stuff on t.v, like sex between inanimate objects, I would laugh, but deep down... I always found it a bit sexy xD


They have TV shows of people having sex with inanimate objects?

Like...






??


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> They have TV shows of people having sex with inanimate objects?
> 
> Like...
> 
> ...



no no, I mean both being inanimate.  like vacuum and dryer... lol, I don't masturbate to it, I just find it a bit erotic is all


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 26, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> They have TV shows of people having sex with inanimate objects?
> 
> Like...
> 
> ...


 
Always lked the show "Kink"....was kinda neat.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Scent is tied to an experience... Any idea what you were doing the first time you really got a wiff of beeswax/honey? It was probably something really nice so your brain thinks of it when you smell the scent again...



I remember visiting one of those cheesy "back in time" farm house school field trips and we had a pilgrim teach us how to make beeswax candles XD Maybe that wasn't the first time, though.

And I love how I've started this huge discussion on how scent affects people =3 Hehe

Oh, and LOL at the tree hump XD


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> no no, I mean both being inanimate.  like vacuum and dryer... lol, I don't masturbate to it, I just find it a bit erotic is all


Ohhh, I see!
lol

What about obviously sexual stuff... like the Mew Stylus ( http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1574010/ ) ?



xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Always lked the show "Kink"....was kinda neat.


 Never heard of it... The only cable porn I remember seeing was as a kid I stumbled upon a channel showing some sort of Japanese porn Olympics... They were trying to see who could cum the most in a 24 hours... lol



Nargle said:


> I remember visiting one of those cheesy "back in time" farm house school field trips and we had a pilgrim teach us how to make beeswax candles XD Maybe that wasn't the first time, though.
> 
> And I love how I've started this huge discussion on how scent affects people =3 Hehe
> 
> Oh, and LOL at the tree hump XD


Did you think he was sexy? 

*Shrug* I really don't know, I'm just tossing out ideas 


EDIT: Did I mention I like cock vore? Like: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1600151/
Not so much the cock, but the little guy inside it excites me <3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Ohhh, I see!
> lol
> 
> What about obviously sexual stuff... like the Mew Stylus ( http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1574010/ ) ?



god damn age lock... I'm 18, but I've yet to show the admins proof of it... you know... having no camera sucks worse than not masturbating for an entire year! yea, I said it -_-


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> god damn age lock... I'm 18, but I've yet to show the admins proof of it... you know... having no camera sucks worse than not masturbating for an entire year! yea, I said it -_-


Why do you have to show the admins proof? Just change your age and restrictions in the control panel
EDIT:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Why do you have to show the admins proof? Just change your age and restrictions in the control panel
> EDIT:



1. lol

2. I previously told them I was 18, when I wasn't, and now they're asking me for proof that I'm 18


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

oh..

K... I am confused... why didn't you just go on lieing that you were over 18? lol 

Also, what's it matter?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> oh..
> 
> K... I am confused... why didn't you just go on lieing that you were over 18? lol
> 
> Also, what's it matter?



the bitch tricked me! that's why :evil:

I dunno, I think she hates me


----------



## Monak (Oct 26, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> the bitch tricked me! that's why :evil:
> 
> I dunno, I think she hates me



I remember that! LOL , man did you walk right into that one.  Sorry to hear they are holdin ya for it though.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

I must've missed the fun

Oh well


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAlDmdZEck0

Cart secks. =O


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 26, 2008)

Boobs, because I'm a man.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL, Neko, stop whining, it's your own fault. That's what you get for lying.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 26, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> I dosen't go through the tube....it's a barbell infront.



Ah ok. Thanx for the info


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 26, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> Boobs, because I'm a man.


 
i concur 

post counts +1 are amazing for me, so much spam so little time...


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> Boobs, because I'm a man.


what about fat moobs?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 26, 2008)

Get-dancing said:


> Boobs, because I'm a man.



Naturally errogenous part of the body, not a fetish.

Also, you're a fag, you love cocks.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 26, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Aside from the normal things that would turn someone on, like lovey tickles and such, I for some reason seem to be affected by the scent of beeswax candles and honey o.o I've heard that females are affected by scent a lot, but I don't know a lot of people that get turned on by smelling beeswax XD I dunno



I have a friend I'd like you to meet.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 26, 2008)

I like boobs, but big boobs aren't very attractive to me. 

I guess I like small breasts because I like 12 year old shy types.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I have a friend I'd like you to meet.



Oh gosh XD


----------



## Monak (Oct 26, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Oh gosh XD



I used to pack beeswax for a candle company , had to melt it down and make it into bricks.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 26, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I like boobs, but big boobs aren't very attractive to me.
> 
> I guess I like small breasts because I like 12 year old shy types.



I like small boobs too, but I don't like the really young type. Anything bigger than a B would be wasted on me. xD


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 26, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> I like small boobs too, but I don't like the really young type. Anything bigger than a B would be wasted on me. xD


If I can't hold them in my hand, I tend to not like. 

Also, I'm into lolicon, but I hate kids. So it balances out.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2008)

Monak said:


> I used to pack beeswax for a candle company , had to melt it down and make it into bricks.



You taunting me? XD


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 26, 2008)

One time I made a dildo out of beeswax.

:roll:


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> One time I made a dildo out of beeswax.
> 
> :roll:



If you used it it would start to smell like something else D=


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 26, 2008)

Nargle said:


> If you used it it would start to smell like something else D=



That's true.


----------



## Monak (Oct 26, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You taunting me? XD



I would never...........................


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2008)

By the way, ITT we embarrass Nargle XD


----------



## Monak (Oct 26, 2008)

Nargle said:


> If you used it it would start to smell like something else D=



OH GOD THE LULZ! MY SIDES CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 26, 2008)

Ever heard of Burt's bees? The products are all made with beeswax. And has honey scent. <3


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Ever heard of Burt's bees? The products are all made with beeswax. And has honey scent. <3



Oh hay, I have that XD


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 26, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Oh hay, I have that XD


Great stuff, no?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Great stuff, no?



For sure =D


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 26, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> Oh, curb it, carhump. This ain't over.  Anyways... I just came back to hurl the gauntlet.


BTW I'm still waiting 

I was h oping you could provided a little more fun. I guess not though


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> One time I made a dildo out of beeswax.



Go to bed.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 27, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Go to bed.



With the dildo no less.

BTW, isn't honey an aphrodisiac?

Also, I have somewhat of a belly fetish  I just adore a nice looking stomach (mind that it =/=flat). Exotic belly-dancers FTW.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 27, 2008)

Buisness suites (always wanted to have sex in office ^^)
Sex in nature. Just perfect! My favourite choice.
Ties.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 27, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Oh hay, I have that XD



Also www.beefolks.com --I've never ordered anything from them online, but they come to the MD Rennfest and I usually end up buying more stuff than I can carry... =|



> Also, I have somewhat of a belly fetish :smile: I just adore a nice looking stomach (mind that it =/=flat).



Agreed, bellies ftw.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 27, 2008)

muscles D:

and big round bellies


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Also, I have somewhat of a belly fetish  I just adore a nice looking stomach (mind that it =/=flat). Exotic belly-dancers FTW.




I don't really have a belly fetish, but I love using my boyfriend's soft squishy belly as a pillow XD So snuggly!! He's only got a slight pudge, though, so it's not like a beanbag X3


----------



## Monak (Oct 27, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I don't really have a belly fetish, but I love using my boyfriend's soft squishy belly as a pillow XD So snuggly!! He's only got a slight pudge, though, so it's not like a beanbag X3



*sniffles*  This post made me miss my fiancee even more she always uses my tummy as a pillow


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 27, 2008)

I love flat tummies. *swoons*


----------



## Monak (Oct 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I love flat tummies. *swoons*



It is flat , it just jiggles..................


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 27, 2008)

Monak said:


> It is flat , it just jiggles..................


Get sum abs! >=[


----------



## Monak (Oct 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Get sum abs! >=[



*gets out airbrush*  I'm on it!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2008)

Monak said:


> *sniffles*  This post made me miss my fiancee even more she always uses my tummy as a pillow



Aww, I'm sorry =( **Pat pat**

It hurts when he uses my tummy as a pillow because I have no padding to protect my organs X3


----------



## Monak (Oct 27, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Aww, I'm sorry =( **Pat pat**
> 
> It hurts when he uses my tummy as a pillow because I have no padding to protect my organs X3



Same with my baby , thas why I rest my head in her lap , shes got nice soft thighs.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Monak said:


> It is flat , it just jiggles..................



I'm kinda the same, it's flat but it's not as toned as the rest of my body  .  Developing and maintaining a six-pack is too much of a hassle anyway


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Nargle said:


> It hurts when he uses my tummy as a pillow because I have no padding to protect my organs X3



This made me lol, you're so cute  .


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> This made me lol, you're so cute  .



=D


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have any fetishes. >_>


----------



## Thatch (Oct 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't have any fetishes. >_>



<.<... Then your nick is supposed to be ironic?



And I have enough padding on my belly (yeah, I'm pudgy), just no one to lay on it XD


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Also, here's this for everyone.  You should all make your own.


Oh, how fun!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> Go to bed.



Only if you're coming, too.



szopaw said:


> BTW, isn't honey an aphrodisiac?



No.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No.



BAWW


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

^Stuff  like: Oysters
Onions
Chocolates
strawberries
tomatoes
.ect


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> <.<... Then your nick is supposed to be ironic?


I'm perverted and I have alot of impact.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> ^Stuff  like: Oysters
> Onions
> Chocolates
> strawberries
> ...



Those are aphrodisiacs? 

Oysters?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> ^Stuff  like: Oysters
> Onions
> Chocolates
> strawberries
> ...



None of those are true aphrodisiacs.


----------



## WeisseEdelweiss (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that fetishes are simply variations in our mind program as living beings. Societies have invisable structures to which there are laws that become learned. Fetishes however are ideas that one enjoys inorder to ready themselves for sex or to think of sex.
Because most humans are not mind readers we are free to go above and beyond (for some us below for some fun ;3) than what our particular structure constricts us to.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Before anyone else bothers to make a suggestion, the only substance considered a true aphrodisiac is a substance called yohimbine.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> None of those are true aphrodisiacs.


It's a little thing called "Aphrodisiac foods and herbs"


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's a little thing called "Aphrodisiac foods and herbs"



It's a little thing called "a myth."


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

Wiki said "hi"


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Wikipedia is about as a reliable source of information as your pot smoking older brother.  Mostly because he's probably the one writing the articles.

Trust me, I learned about this in a university course, I know more about it than you or wikipedia.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> None of those are true aphrodisiacs.



None of them is the Spanish Fly, but they have some stimulating proprieties. I believe that honey does also.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wikipedia is about as a reliable source of information as your pot smoking older brother.  Mostly because he's probably the one writing the articles.
> 
> Trust me, I learned about this in a university course, I know more about it than you or wikipedia.



If you're pot smoking older brother cites his references, maybe =3

Usually they don't just let you put a whole bunch of nonsense up there. You've gotta prove it.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> None of them is the Spanish Fly



Cantharides are bad for you. =)


----------



## Thatch (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Cantharides are bad for you. =)



If you say so...  But yeah, I heard it's rather dangerous.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wikipedia is about as a reliable source of information as your pot smoking older brother. Mostly because he's probably the one writing the articles.


 
1.You used wikipedia for source for yohimbine. And that makes you a Hypocrite
2. My older brother dosen't smoke at all, cuz's he has Asthma.
Trust me, I learned about this in a university course, I know more about it than you or wikipedia.
Same with my brother, However He become a "Teacher" your an "Artist"!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

Nargle said:


> If you're pot smoking older brother cites his references, maybe =3
> 
> Usually they don't just let you put a whole bunch of nonsense up there. You've gotta prove it.


also this


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> bitchbitchbitchbitchbitch



That's nice.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's a little thing called "Aphrodisiac foods and herbs"



hey yo i bet you could team up with that alchemy guy and make a wicked sex bomb or something


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 27, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> hey yo i bet you could team up with that alchemy guy and make a wicked sex bomb or something


 
What, you mean like you'd set it off, and everyone in a one-block radius would have this completely uncontrollable urge to strip naked and yiff?

...

Set it off in Congress. Then we'd get some REAL changes around here...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> hey yo i bet you could team up with that alchemy guy and make a wicked sex bomb or something


Alchemy guy?


David M. Awesome said:


> That's nice.


What's the matter?, Did I hurt your feelings?


----------



## darkdy50 (Oct 27, 2008)

ZOO!! =3


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Oct 27, 2008)

bane233 said:


> bondage: I just love the idea off some one taking advantage of me!



You are in the process of being made of win.

Me too =D





bane233 said:


> shower sex: because it's just awesome! XD



You have officially won.

Agreed!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What's the matter?, Did I hurt your feelings?



You're not familiar with my work.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're not familiar with my work.


I justed saw an example of your work, (That's if you call them "your work"). All of them are pretty bad, It's like you justed got off from a ten year old.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I justed saw an example of your work, (That's if you call them "your work"). All of them are pretty bad, It's like you justed got off form a ten year old.



I'm confused by this =/


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I justed saw an example of your work, (That's if you call them "your work"). All of them are pretty bad, It's like you justed got off form a ten year old.



Is this a real sentence? Come back when you can type coherently.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 27, 2008)

T-Shirts. I Don't know why...


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuck, another retarded thread.
OP = SEX DEPRIVED, PROBABLY FAT.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Fuck, another retarded thread.
> OP = SEX DEPRIVED, PROBABLY FAT.



no u


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Is this a real sentence? Come back when you can type coherently.


It _won't _change the fact that your a hypocrite


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Fuck, another retarded thread.
> OP = SEX DEPRIVED, PROBABLY FAT.


OP?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> It _won't _change the fact that your a hypocrite



That's nice.  Welcome to life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS I never said the information that I was linking was accurate.  Besides, what was I supposed to do, link you to my classroom? :roll:



Perverted Impact said:


> OP?



Original Poster.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> PS I never said the information that I was linking was accurate. Besides, what was I supposed to do, link you to my classroom? :roll:


GODDAMN, Then why did you post it?!?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's nice.  Welcome to life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gosh! He's breakin' out the pics now!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Oh gosh! He's breakin' out the pics now!



MrAwesome.png is the greatest.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> MrAwesome.png is the greatest.



Versatile, too!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

He sure is. 8)


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 27, 2008)

Well damn, I leave for two days and miss all the fun.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> He sure is. 8)


 
Indeed so, bro! =^.^=


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Well damn, I leave for two days and miss all the fun.



I lied before, Xipoid is my fetish.



Adelio Altomar said:


> Indeed so, bro! =^.^=



You are not a girl.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I lied before, Xipoid is my fetish.




My, what the dashing young gentleman you are.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> My, what the dashing young gentleman you are.



Afternoon, guv'nah.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 27, 2008)

You make me want to upload my old avatar and/or buy a new one.




On topic, I'm not sure if my desire for poshness would qualify. It is more than just an interest, but there is nothing sexual about it. Sort of riding in that gray area prior to the transition.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> You make me want to upload my old avatar and/or buy a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I ever mention that I have a grey pinstripe suit? =)


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 27, 2008)

No, you have not as of yet excluding just now. Give me details. I wish to know.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> No, you have not as of yet excluding just now. Give me details. I wish to know.



Well, you can get pretty cheap, good quality suits from general clothing stores in Mexico.  8)  Last time I went down there I picked one up for a smashing fifty dollars.  It's a Stafford, and it fits great, but I need to get the legs hemmed before I can wear it.  I don't know too much about suits, but I think it's pretty nice, and the price was right.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 28, 2008)

I am unfamiliar with the Stafford brand, take that as you will. I would have to see the suit in person to make any real judgments; however, feel free to humor me by supplying information like if it is a two or three piece, number of buttons, material, size, lapel type, main color, venting, etc...


Though I will say, the correlation between price and quality for style is not a perfect 1.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I am unfamiliar with the Stafford brand, take that as you will. I would have to see the suit in person to make any real judgments; however, feel free to humor me by supplying information like if it is a two or three piece, number of buttons, material, size, lapel type, main color, venting, etc...
> 
> 
> Though I will say, the correlation between price and quality for style is not a perfect 1.



It's a poor man's line of dress clothes, I guess.

I'll bet that you have really nice suits, though.

And live in a penthouse.

Excuse me while I fantasize.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 28, 2008)

'Really nice' is subjective. I do not think they are great, but I have been told my perception is quite skewed on this matter.


Penthouses are nice in theory, but in practice I could only be there for short periods of time... like say a weekend getaway. The seclusion of suburban living is more my thing (or the fabricated seclusion if you know what I mean).


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll likely be impressed by any sort of suit that you have, as I am poor and cannot afford nice things.

Oh, I don't like the suburbs much.  I either have to go one way or the other, urban or rural.  I don't much like rural aside from the peace and quiet, but I'm so rarely in the mood for that it doesn't much matter.  I've always got my music going, so I can get as close to solitude as I need with a good pair of headphones and a lock on my door.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 28, 2008)

I just prefer the solitude. Being able to do whatever I want in my home without having to worry about disrupting the neighbors does me well. I wouldn't mind an urban environment so long as the area was nice, and I would be the only resident in the building (e.g. buying out multiple condos)... and a garage.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, neighbors.  Fuck, I guess that is one great thing about living out of the city.  And I guess a garage sort of is a requirement, as well, because I doubt I'd drive much if I lived in the city.  Maybe once a week just to keep the battery from dying.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 28, 2008)

You'll drive a lot more than you'd want to in the city. Walking/riding a bike/using public transit each sacrifice something in return for their benefits (personal convenience, money, luxury, situational convenience). As it turns out, the only times I would consider walking or such would be if my destination is within a mile (which does not happen too often in places like Atlanta), it is daylight, and I do not plan on returning with many items.


I will admit one thing. Cities generally have much better/fancier restaurants than suburbs or rural areas.


----------



## Azure (Oct 28, 2008)

You're my fetish Xippy.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 28, 2008)

"Can life get better? I submit that it cannot!"


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> You'll drive a lot more than you'd want to in the city. Walking/riding a bike/using public transit each sacrifice something in return for their benefits (personal convenience, money, luxury, situational convenience). As it turns out, the only times I would consider walking or such would be if my destination is within a mile (which does not happen too often in places like Atlanta), it is daylight, and I do not plan on returning with many items.
> 
> 
> I will admit one thing. Cities generally have much better/fancier restaurants than suburbs or rural areas.



As usual, you bring up a lot of good arguments.  You never disappoint. <3

I probably wouldn't want to walk much further than a mile at a time, either, I suppose, especially during the summer.  Especially considering how lax I've been about working out recently, but if I was walking more regularly it would probably be easier to do.

Do you live in Atlanta, then?


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 28, 2008)

'In or around' is vague enough to be more correct.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 28, 2008)

brb Georgia


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 28, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Fuck, another retarded thread.
> OP = SEX DEPRIVED, PROBABLY FAT.


 
Not really....more like in a satisfying 2 year relationship and more towards the underweight side....1 or 2 pics in my gallery how 'bout you?


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

My fetishes are:
- hooves 
- bondage (only light)
- nerds (Yes I'm a nerd myself and I love my fellow nerdies XD)
- Male/male action

Yeah that about was it I think ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 28, 2008)

HungarianWitch said:


> My fetishes are:
> - hooves
> - bondage (only light)
> - nerds (Yes I'm a nerd myself and I love my fellow nerdies XD)
> ...


I thought I was the only person with a deep-running nerd fetish. XD

Also, a new 'yena! Yay!


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I thought I was the only person with a deep-running nerd fetish. XD
> 
> Also, a new 'yena! Yay!



OMG I'm not alone with my nerd fetish <333 XD

Thanks lol Hyenas rock


----------



## Thatch (Oct 28, 2008)

Why can't any girl have a fetish that made her attracted to me? ;/


----------



## Monak (Oct 28, 2008)

HungarianWitch said:


> OMG I'm not alone with my nerd fetish <333 XD
> 
> Thanks lol Hyenas rock



I too am a nerd with a nerd fetish.


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 28, 2008)

Monak said:


> I too am a nerd with a nerd fetish.



Cool!  Nerds rock <3


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 28, 2008)

the internet has this way of getting you to like the strangest things

- light bondage
- hypnosis + sex (sounds silly but is so awesome that who is going to argue? nobody, that's who)
- yeah hot nerd-type chicks with glasses and such are pretty great, you got me
- go read the second one again because holy damn

e:



Monak said:


> I too am a nerd with a nerd fetish.



yea, this is pretty normal from what ive seen


----------



## Takun (Oct 28, 2008)

You're all a bunch or nerds...

Rivers Cuomo is hot as a nerd


----------



## Thatch (Oct 28, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> - girl/girl



wait, that's weird?


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> wait, that's weird?



yeah its so common i removed it from the list cause honestly why bother pointing it out


----------



## Thatch (Oct 28, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> yeah its so common i removed it from the list cause honestly why bother pointing it out



I have nothing against the nerd-type chicks, but a 'hot nerd type chick with glasses' automatically = schoolgirl porn in my mind ;/ 
And I hate that with a passion... It's so fake that tentacle porn suddenly feels real.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I have nothing against the nerd-type chicks, but a 'hot nerd type chick with glasses' automatically = schoolgirl porn in my mind ;/
> And I hate that with a passion... It's so fake that tentacle porn suddenly feels real.



schoolgirl stuff is relentlessly fucking creepy


----------



## Thatch (Oct 28, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> schoolgirl stuff is relentlessly fucking creepy



Unless it's with real schoolgirls 


"Schoolgirl porn (TM) - Now with real schoolgirls! Returning the true flavor to the experience. Just like our mothers and grandmothers used to make"


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 28, 2008)

I also love nerds. Roleplaying is hot too, like teacher/student stuff... o___o  In furry stuff, I really like the predator/prey pictures, like lions with zebras, only I don't like vore. Is that strange? xD


----------



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Oct 28, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> I also love nerds. Roleplaying is hot too, like teacher/student stuff... o___o In furry stuff, I really like the predator/prey pictures, like lions with zebras, only I don't like vore. Is that strange? xD


 
I think that when you're a furry, you have to take the definition of 'strange' a little more lightly than usual. Ya know what I'm saying?


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 28, 2008)

Amadeus_Raphiel said:


> I think that when you're a furry, you have to take the definition of 'strange' a little more lightly than usual. Ya know what I'm saying?


 

Being here....there is no "strange" anymore.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 28, 2008)

"Strange" is relative. =D


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 28, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> "Strange" is relative. =D


 
Agreed.


----------



## Fallenmink (Oct 28, 2008)

- Scat/ws - Vore (light) - Bondage (light or hard depending on my mood) - Plain submissiveness, being taken advantage of. - Cross-dressing (Not me, but whoever I'm with) - Tails - Rape (Obviously consensual role play) - Master/pet(slave) - Collars     Well, I officially feel like a sick fuck.                                                                                                                         (And for some reason, I can't make a descending list, it all bunches up, so sorry that it looks weird.)


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Fuckin dead people, top that faggots  .


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 28, 2008)

Fallenmink said:


> - Scat/ws - Vore (light) - Bondage (light or hard depending on my mood) - Plain submissiveness, being taken advantage of. - Cross-dressing (Not me, but whoever I'm with) - Tails - Rape (Obviously consensual role play) - Master/pet(slave) - Collars Well, I officially feel like a sick fuck.  (And for some reason, I can't make a descending list, it all bunches up, so sorry that it looks weird.)


 

Could you elaborate on why you like Scat/WS....

'Cause I don't get this at all......it just creeps me out.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Fuckin dead people, top that faggots  .


 

How 'bout being fucked by dead people.......zombies make good loverz!


Not really a fetish of mine but....would that win? Hahahah


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 28, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> How 'bout being fucked by dead people.......zombies make good loverz!
> 
> 
> Not really a fetish of mine but....would that win? Hahahah




Dead people stink =P

Werewolves ftw


----------



## MayDay (Oct 28, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> How 'bout being fucked by dead people.......zombies make good loverz!
> 
> 
> Not really a fetish of mine but....would that win? Hahahah



...Screwing zombies? This thread is growing surreal...and I like it  
I get turned on by both gay and straight porn, is that a normal fetish?


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 28, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Dead people stink =P
> 
> Werewolves ftw


 
Maybe zombie werewolf vampire space pirates?

I'd do that!


----------



## Uro (Oct 28, 2008)

Fallenmink said:


> - Scat/ws



Just threw up a little.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 28, 2008)

Uro said:


> Just threw up a little.


 
A common reaction.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 28, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> How 'bout being fucked by dead people.......zombies make good loverz!
> 
> 
> Not really a fetish of mine but....would that win? Hahahah



That's every necrophiliacs worst nightmare D: , so yes I belive you would.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> That's every necrophiliacs worst nightmare D: , so yes I belive you would.


 

OMG how awkward would that be....hahahah


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 28, 2008)

Fallenmink said:


> Scat/ws


Eww.


> Vore (light)


Not my cup of tea, but I have other friends that like it. 


> Bondage (light or hard depending on my mood)


I prefer light .


> Plain submissiveness, being taken advantage of.


Always fun.  


> Cross-dressing (Not me, but whoever I'm with)


Sounds actually quite kinky. :-D 


> Tails


What furry wouldn't? 


> Rape (Obviously consensual role play)


Doesn't that fall under submissive?


> Master/pet(slave)


Yes, one of mine too.


> Collars     Well, I officially feel like a sick fuck.


I like collars and leashes.




Whitenoise said:


> Fuckin dead people .


No.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 29, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Maybe zombie werewolf vampire space pirates?
> 
> I'd do that!



Only if they're from Uranus.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm actually goign to admit my fetishes right here.

*Women* 
Yes, I am turned on by women out there. It seems to actually be a very common fetish in and out of the fandom. Man I see SO many guys on campus being turned on by women, I wonder if it's an even more common fetish than Watersports that I see EVERYWHWERE. 

*Realistic proportions*
I'm also turned on by women who don't have boobs that probably leave them popping advil and Chiropractor bills like candy. Gimme an olympic jogger...I can actually hug her without getting gigantic knockers in the way. 


After that the closest thing I'd have to say is maybe TF but I don't get aroused by that...maybe it's the amount of fetishes that've been worked into it. (Most commonly watersports and the "Men" fetish.)


----------



## Fallenmink (Oct 29, 2008)

xXxRadiotrashxXx said:


> Could you elaborate on why you like Scat/WS....
> 
> 'Cause I don't get this at all......it just creeps me out.



  Heh, don't really know, it's more for a kinkyness factor more then anything, Like I wouldn't actually do it in real life, probably should have made that a bit more specific. 

And really, it just kinda became a kink after doing some RPs with a friend who was into it...I'm really not big into it, but it can add a little submissive 'fun' to an RP from time to time.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2008)

Fallenmink said:


> Heh, don't really know, it's more for a kinkyness factor more then anything, Like I wouldn't actually do it in real life, probably should have made that a bit more specific.
> 
> And really, it just kinda became a kink after doing some RPs with a friend who was into it...I'm really not big into it, but it can add a little submissive 'fun' to an RP from time to time.



I'll bet 2 Girls 1 Cup gets you wet.


----------



## Fallenmink (Oct 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll bet 2 Girls 1 Cup gets you wet.



  Fuck no, I do have standards.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 29, 2008)

Fallenmink said:


> Fuck no, I do have standards.



Don't lie, we see right through it.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2008)

Fallenmink said:


> Fuck no, I do have standards.



Hey, I got a boner from it.

And then I realized what was about to happen.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 29, 2008)

...okay now I don't feel so dirty for having a woman fetish! BAD PURITAN! BAD!


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 29, 2008)

Your sweet dark stench ascends
     And wraps itâ€™s arms around me
     My head is spinning with the horror of it all
     Your pale white flesh surrenders
     To my probing fingers
     I canâ€™t resist you when I hear your silent call 

II

We are two lovers
     In a black forbidden story
     Me with my fetishes and you without a care
     I love your rotting flesh
     It comforts and it soothes me
     And what we have together we will never share

(Chorus) 

Fun with formaldehyde
     Iâ€™m more in love with you now than when you were alive
     Fun with formaldehyde
     Youâ€™re my inspiration baby you are my drive
     Fun with formaldehyde
     No one else can know about my secret desire
     Fun with formaldehyde
     Weâ€™ll make a bed of passion on your funeral pyre

III

I spend my days
     Just thinking when weâ€™ll be together
     I dream a lovers dream a happiness unbound
     I count the seconds
     As they bring you closer to me
Until the hour when I pluck you from the ground

(Chorus)

IV

And as we make love
     In the coolness of the evening
     The cemetery gives us privacy and calm
     There are no interlopers
     To invade our glory
     We have our sanctuary keeping us from harm
 
(Chorus)


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 29, 2008)

Being fucked by zombies? Nope. Stinky decomposed corpse aren't my cup of tea. Quite repulsive.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 29, 2008)

I  have a slight femboy fetish too.

...Okay, maybe it's a raging fetish but still.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2008)

This is me right here.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Nice.  XD


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 29, 2008)

^^ That is amazing. The interwebs need more pr0n like that >:


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is me right here.




That is a weird fetish.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> This is me right here.



Pervert :[ .


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> That is a weird fetish.



I'm so fucked up.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm so fucked up.





If you sat down and took a survey of every member of this community and their fetish, do you think you actually would be considered so relatively?


Curious thought.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't have any fetishes.





Ainoko said:


> TROLL!!!!!!!!!!



:|


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought people might be interested to see the next part of the comic I posted.






This is also about how I feel about most of your weird shit.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 30, 2008)

Hahaha. Anytime someone starts whining about something they don't agree with, I just look at them and say, "Hey, someone's into that." Usually it shuts them up... but I'm serious. Somewhere, someone is fapping to that...


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Oct 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I thought people might be interested to see the next part of the comic I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

These are too funny.....Thanx for sharing <3


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 30, 2008)

My fetishes are looking at gay fox and wolf anthro art because I find them to be sexy and cause I'm gay!!! 

*wags tail*


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I  have a slight femboy fetish too.



Awww I love femboys  But I won't actually fap on that XD

A nerdy (slightly) femboyish Goat-furry? <--- pure love <3


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 30, 2008)

HungarianWitch said:


> Awww I love femboys  But I won't actually fap on that XD





HungarianWitch said:


> Gender: Female



I don't think that you can.


----------



## HungarianWitch (Oct 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't think that you can.



Awww you know how I meant that. lol I know I can't "fap" but I still call it like that for fun xD


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

So why do we need three threads on this topic?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Furries, that's why.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

Didn't this fall off the first page?


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Furries, that's why.



*Throws fist in the air and generates cheesy-ass smile*




"Great, I'll grab my gun!"


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

Wasn't this off the first page a _long_ time ago?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

Guess metalkoopa's into necrophilia?


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Fine, I'll have to repost my fetishes in this thread, too:

Drowning
blood/coughing blood (yes I know it can be called guro)
fear
loli
other life and death situations


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Guess metalkoopa's into necrophilia?


 
HAHAHAHA.

That actually made me laugh.  *sleep deprived.*  x__x


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Guess metalkoopa's into necrophilia?



No, I just like it right before they die. IE the process of drowning, bleeding, etc.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> *Throws fist in the air and generates cheesy-ass smile*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have rules against posting image macros around here.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> We have rules against posting image macros around here.


 
I thought it was just 'no posting macros without additional text.'


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> We have rules against posting image macros around here.



Why do I not believe that?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> HAHAHAHA.
> 
> That actually made me laugh.  *sleep deprived.*  x__x



Very sleep deprived, methinks...



MetalKoopa said:


> Why do I not believe that?



Because you're an idiot who didn't read the fucking RULES? At least READ them before you break them, dumbass.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I thought it was just 'no posting macros without additional text.'



More like "without additional relevant input to the discussion."



MetalKoopa said:


> Why do I not believe that?





Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Because you're an idiot who didn't read the fucking RULES?



This.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

Necro, check.
Didn't read the rules, check.
Image macro, check.

I'd love to post a "YOU'RE A FUCKING MORON" image macro because I think it is completely relevant to the matter at hand, but I don't think the mods would agree, so I'll abstain.

Fuck knows I've already pushed my luck with direct insults.  God damn.  Tonight, it feels like it's worth the infraction to vent on a newfag.


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Necro, check.
> Didn't read the rules, check.
> Image macro, check.
> 
> I'd love to post a "YOU'RE A FUCKING MORON" image macro because I think it is completely relevant to the matter at hand, but I don't think the mods would agree, so I'll abstain.



Well sorry if the rule of not being able to post a macro is a little....I dunno, ODD?

All the rules on any forum I've ever been to were simple. 

No porn
no image chains
no spam
no alts

But, fine, if the rules really have to be that obscene, I guess I'd better go look into that, but I don't think not looking at them qualifies me as a "fucking moron."


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Fuck knows I've already pushed my luck with direct insults. God damn. Tonight, it feels like it's worth the infraction to vent on a newfag.


 
Do it. No jury would convict you.



MetalKoopa said:


> But, fine, if the rules really have to be that obscene, I guess I'd better go look into that, but I don't think not looking at them qualifies me as a "fucking moron."


 
Tycho's just a cranky pants.  :3


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> Well sorry if the rule of not being able to post a macro is a little....I dunno, ODD?
> 
> All the rules on any forum I've ever been to were simple.
> 
> ...



THIS ISN'T ANY FORUM YOU'VE EVER BEEN TO BEFORE.

Yes, it qualifies you as a "fucking moron" because the first thing any serious forumgoer should do is read the rules and look for loopholes/oversights to use to their advantage.  Or to at least be able to comprehend how badly certain things will piss mods off.

Seriously.  I'm not kidding.  Take a trip over to No Mutants Allowed and shoot off your mouth without having read the rules.  You'll get canned so fast your e-mail address will read whatjusthappened@moron.com for a week.

NMA's hardly the exception to the rule, BTW.  I've gotten myself neck-deep in shit on at LEAST 11 other forums because of rules I assumed were "just the same as any other forum".


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Tonight, it feels like it's worth the infraction to vent on a newfag.



Newfags aren't always bad, you know. I only seem like I'm bad because I am...well...a newfag. Also, I believe you yourself violated some rules (Which really isn't too hard to do on here).


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2008)

...I"m just gonna go play some Single Player BattleField2142...call me when we need the pitchforks and Torches...and you can borrow my vat full of tar and a box full of feathers.


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> THIS ISN'T ANY FORUM YOU'VE EVER BEEN TO BEFORE.
> 
> Yes, it qualifies you as a "fucking moron" because the first thing any serious forumgoer should do is read the rules and look for loopholes/oversights to use to their advantage.  Or to at least be able to comprehend how badly certain things will piss mods off.
> 
> Seriously.  I'm not kidding.  Take a trip over to No Mutants Allowed and shoot off your mouth without having read the rules.  You'll get canned so fast your e-mail address will read whatjusthappened@moron.com for a week.



Okay, I just got here, and I'll mostly only be here for FA help, so that means I'm "serious?"

I actually wouldn't mind shooting myself, for just plain personal reasons. Also, you try way too hard to make good insults/witty sayings and yet you fail so badly using them.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 5, 2008)

LAWL this is funny. Furries are like, the only people in the world who could make such a big deal out of this. Once more, I refuse to showcase everything I beat off too.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

Furry drama is the best drama.  :B  This is the reason I get up everyday.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> Newfags aren't always bad, you know. I only seem like I'm bad because I am...well...a newfag.



There are newfags (Oh, new guy, yippee. /sarcasm) and then there are NEWFAGS (Who let this blithering idiot in?).  You fall into the latter category so far, in my book.



MetalKoopa said:


> Also, I believe you yourself violated some rules (Which really isn't too hard to do on here).



NO SHIT, SHERLOCK.



makmakmob said:


> LAWL this is funny. Furries are like, the only people in the world who could make such a big deal out of this.



Which, the fetishes, or the reaming of a newfag?


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> LAWL this is funny. Furries are like, the only people in the world who could make such a big deal out of this. Once more, I refuse to showcase everything I beat off too.



Are you referring to my conversation or something else? Stating what you stated about furries would be pointless because we're talking about abiding by forum rules, which, mind you, is not a subject limited solely to furries.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

I think he was trying to stay on topic with the latter half of his comment.

*attempts to do the same*  i lyke chix lol.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd like to proclaim a new fetish for me.  Verbal abuse.  I swear to Raptor Jesus this gets me OFF sometimes.


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> There are newfags (Oh, new guy, yippee. /sarcasm) and then there are NEWFAGS (Who let this blithering idiot in?).  You fall into the latter category so far, in my book.



And you're just a person with a problem with getting attention, thus making you go out of your way to look like you can bitch another person out, and making it look like you're the king of the internet. 

You think I'm a blithering idiot? You're making a generalization about someone who has been on this forum for a total of 1 and 1/2 hours, and who has only made one "mistake," so to speak. So what if I didn't look at the rules? Most forums just have basic rules, and I would hope that the moderators here would either do their job and just ban me, or at least give me a warning if I was at fault.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'd like to proclaim a new fetish for me.  Verbal abuse.  I swear to Raptor Jesus this gets me OFF sometimes.



'GTFO NEWFAG!' *FAPFAPFAP*


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I'd like to proclaim a new fetish for me.  Verbal abuse.  I swear to Raptor Jesus this gets me OFF sometimes.



SO THIS EXPLAINS EVERYTHING

FLRKGTLEGE;,GTGYHUJTYRTR RRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

*Ahem*  On topic, emotional intimacy is my only fetish.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay, okay, Tycho's an aggressive attentionwhore, and Koopa's a newfag. Let's agree to disagree. >_>

Also, no real worries about the mods, we're pretty much ferociously understaffed around here right now. In fact, whenever they _do_ do their job, people get butthurt.



David M. Awesome said:


> *Ahem* On topic, emotional intimacy is my only fetish.


 
Emotional intimacy is hot.  Bottle it and make millions.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> And you're just a person with a problem with getting attention



One NEVER has a problem with getting attention on a furry forum.  That much I can assure you of.



MetalKoopa said:


> thus making you go out of your way to look like you can bitch another person out, and making it look like you're the king of the internet.



I'm not doing this to be "king of the Internet".  I'm doing this because I'm in a bad mood and I enjoy doing this.



MetalKoopa said:


> You think I'm a blithering idiot?



Yup.  Already been covered in previous posts.



MetalKoopa said:


> You're making a generalization about someone who has been on this forum for a total of 1 and 1/2 hours, and who has only made one "mistake," so to speak.



3 "mistakes", at least.  I'm counting.



MetalKoopa said:


> So what if I didn't look at the rules? Most forums just have basic rules, and I would hope that the moderators here would either do their job and just ban me, or at least give me a warning if I was at fault.



Necros are annoying to just about everyone.  So are arrogant newfags.  You don't just step on the mods' toes, you know.



Magikian said:


> 'GTFO NEWFAG!' *FAPFAPFAP*



Pretty much.  I'm a xenophobic prick, you know that by now.


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Okay, okay, Tycho's an aggressive attentionwhore, and Koopa's a newfag. Let's agree to disagree



Wonderful.

Also, I have a semi mud fetish. It isn't too huge, but it's there. Also, anyone here like Tails rule 34?


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> One NEVER has a problem with getting attention on a furry forum.  That much I can assure you of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bad mood? Do you know what I like to do in a bad mood? I like to just stay out of other peoples' way, and leave myself to rage at myself whether it be physical or verbal. 

You make it sound like making a mistake makes someone instantly bad, and that I like to disobey the mods' rules. No, I'd like to obey the mods, which I intend to do. I'd like to be able to socialize here, and I can't do that with some butthurt (about who-knows-what) faggot who likes to yell at people *over the fucking internet *imposing his anger upon me*.* 

Tell me, how was I arrogant? I came to a forum, posted an image that supposedly was not permitted, and then got bitched at by some kid. I'm just trying to defend my validity as a person who should not be given a lecture by some ultra-nerdy backseat moderator.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Emotional intimacy is hot.  Bottle it and make millions.



That would be fantastic.  I would be destitute in a week buying that shit up.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> Bad mood? Do you know what I like to do in a bad mood? I like to just stay out of other peoples' way, and leave myself to rage at myself whether it be physical or verbal.


 
Try this. Seriously, if you want it to stop, quit encouraging it by responding.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 5, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Pretty much.  I'm a xenophobic prick, you know that by now.



I noticed it the first time I saw you post.

Hell, I totally thought you were a troll.


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Try this. Seriously, if you want it to stop, quit encouraging it by responding.


But he's just so.....

























*STUPID*


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I noticed it the first time I saw you post.
> 
> Hell, I totally thought you were a troll.



...I can't even remember what my first post was like... time for a trip down memory lane.



MetalKoopa said:


> *STUPID*



Bawww.  It hurts.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> But he's just so.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's a furry forum.

Get used to it. >>


----------



## MetalKoopa (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> It's a furry forum.
> 
> Get used to it. >>



Okay then...

Shit it's 2. I have to get up in three hours and I _still _have not fapped tonight.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

Nylak said:


> It's a furry forum.
> 
> Get used to it. >>



Oh jeez.  Wait until you meet CyberFox and Get-dancing, Koopa.  They're fun.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 5, 2008)

MetalKoopa said:


> Tell me, how was I arrogant?



I dont get it,
past tense?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 5, 2008)

I feel much better now.

In summary, yup, I flew off the handle.  Yup, I was overreacting.  MetalKoopa, I apologize for most of the invective I hurled your way.  (Not all.)  Sorry.  Welcome to the forums.  Read the rules, don't necro, blah blah.

Felt good while it was happening, though.

Also, David: Emotional intimacy isn't a fetish, it's a prerequisite for a rewarding sexual relationship.


----------



## squishy (Jan 24, 2009)

Well this is great i get to weird people out (Hopefully)

1 I like to be crushed 

2 BDSM 

3 I really like hearing Japanese girls screaming in pain and fear

4 being kidnapped and raped (Although thats not really a fetish more a fantasy)

5 Ropes (I like being tied up and beaten)

6 Leather 

7 Nazi's 

8 rubber/latex/PVC

9 Incest (I want my sister to ride me. This particular one is all the more odd because i have no real sister just an imaginary one) 

10 Ice 

11 Flames 

12 Muscled women

13 Hot wax

14 Blood

15 asphyxiation 

16 Feet (not a lot i just like having a penis hit off my feet)

17 Vampires

18 Role play

19 cross dressing

20 You will have to PM me for this one cause it's not going on a public board.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

squishy said:


> 7 Nazi's



waaaaaaaat.


----------



## squishy (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah Nazi's 

I would love a tall strong aryan woman in an ss uniform to throw me around a room, kick the shit out of me and generally make me feel worthless. then sexually assault me whilst speaking in german.

Is this not normal?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 24, 2009)

squishy said:


> Yeah Nazi's
> 
> I would love a tall strong aryan woman in an ss uniform to throw me around a room, kick the shit out of me and generally make me feel worthless. then sexually assault me whilst speaking in german.
> 
> Is this not normal?



not really^^ 

du findest es also sexy wenn man mit dir auf deutsch redet? 

"1 I like to be crushed"
thats one of those fetishes i really dont get...^^;;;

i dont really have any fetishes


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 24, 2009)

mhm...

-muscles (only male)
-inflation (bellies and muscles)
-big bulges
-Fox X Wolf

D:


----------



## squishy (Jan 24, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> not really^^
> 
> du findest es also sexy wenn man mit dir auf deutsch redet?
> 
> ...


 
OK I don't speak a lot of German but i think du findest es also sexy wenn man mit dir auf deutsch redet translates as "You'll find it so sexa when one in English with you talk" 

Is that right?

Anyway i like to think of a massive paw coming down on me and crushing the air out of my lungs. 

For me it's the utter feeling of helplessness i get off on.

I also like to put plastic bags over my head while i masturbate.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 24, 2009)

so these things aren't autolocking anymore huh.


The ideas in my head are moreso fantasy than fetish. I like bloodplay in a fictional sense but actually practicing it is definitely no. Not because of the cutting but it's definitely one of the best ways to create infection.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 24, 2009)

squishy said:


> I also like to put plastic bags over my head while i masturbate.


ok, I somehow could understand your crushing fetish... but this is just weird



> OK I don't speak a lot of German but i think du findest es also sexy wenn man mit dir auf deutsch redet translates as "You'll find it so sexa when one in English with you talk"


more like "You think it's sexy when someone talk in german with you"


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 24, 2009)

I have no idea why, but I've always liked feet.

I have memories of being too small and naive to understand arousal, but still being 'stimulated' by them.  It was rather confusing at the time.

That said, I'm completely uninterested in foot fetish porn.  I don't understand footjobs (they just seem awkward,) and there's something weird about girls going out of their way to showcase their feet (it feels forced and unnatural.)  But I'll lose interest in porn if the participants keep their shoes/socks on, and sometimes I'll enjoy perfectly innocent pictures that happen to have someone barefoot.  I'm also quite fond of giving foot massages to signifcant others, but I think that goes without saying.

P.S.
I also like bodypaint.  The Xmen movies are like prono's for me because of Mystique.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 24, 2009)

squishy said:


> OK I don't speak a lot of German but i think du findest es also sexy wenn man mit dir auf deutsch redet translates as "You'll find it so sexa when one in English with you talk"
> 
> Is that right?



not quite but close^^ its more like "so you find it sexy if someones talking in german to you?"

yeah, those are some weird fetishes you have their^^ but which fetish isnt at least a little weird, right?^^
i couldnt do that but everyone is free to do as they please


----------



## Thatch (Jan 24, 2009)

squishy said:


> For me it's the utter feeling of helplessness i get off on.



At least it's not diaperfurs.



PeppermintRoo said:


> P.S.
> I also like bodypaint.  The Xmen movies are like prono's for me because of Mystique.



I support this post.


----------



## squishy (Jan 24, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> not quite but close^^ its more like "so you find it sexy if someones talking in german to you?"
> 
> yeah, those are some weird fetishes you have their^^ but which fetish isnt at least a little weird, right?^^
> i couldnt do that but everyone is free to do as they please


 
Thanks for enlightening me. oh if you are on furry2furry my name is still squishy and there is a lot more information about me on that site than there will be on this one till i can find the time to update.

No fetishes are weird just interesting deviations.

And yeah i like hearing German being spoke and i usually paw off to German language course Cd's. Hence my small knowledge of the German language


----------



## squishy (Jan 24, 2009)

OK the plastic bags restrict my breathing and allow no oxygen into my system at all. Increasing the effects of an orgasm by a hell of a lot as i am breathing in my own carbon dioxide creating a head rush and a sense of euphoria.

This practice is dangerous do not attempt it unless you know you can get the bag off yourself or there is some one else in the room. I'm serious you could die.

I only do this as the one person i trusted enough to asphyxiate me i have not spoken much in almost 4 years. we are still friends but life moves apace from what we want.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

Does "none" count?
I am open minded though. But I don't have any.. fetish.. in particular, I think. :/


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 24, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Does "none" count?
> I am open minded though. But I don't have any.. fetish.. in particular, I think. :/



Hi Fiereci :] .

As for me, still none. I do find some aesthetically appealing though, mostly those that fall under BDSM. Particularly bondage, edgeplay, bloodplay, and sexual vampirism. The more attractive the people and the less pronounced the sexuality the better, also consent must be implied :V .


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Whitenoise :]

I could relate to that. A bit. 
I could possible like some lighter bondage. But I'm definitely not into the much heavier things... xD


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 24, 2009)

Softcore bondage.
Slave/Master play in bed.
Some crossdressing
For some reason I'm extremely stimulated by having things in my mouth so I like giving oral.
And I could be fingered for hours, for serious.
Being bent over, fucked, and told I'm a really really dirty slut and of course being spanked in the process.

...

Uh that may have been a bit detailed yeah. 

Also I am in favor of hot uniforms and other languages...though not really physical abuse...uh you know those nazi uniforms are rather handsome, just take the retarded swastikas off


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 24, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> As for me, still none. I do find some aesthetically appealing though, mostly those that fall under BDSM. Particularly bondage, edgeplay, bloodplay, and sexual vampirism. The more attractive the people and the less pronounced the sexuality the better, also consent must be implied :V .


This pretty much.


----------



## Slade (Jan 25, 2009)

I totally have a repost fetish. This thread is hawt.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

Slade said:


> I totally have a repost fetish. This thread is hawt.



count me in x3



> Also I am in favor of hot uniforms and other languages...though not really physical abuse...uh you know those nazi uniforms are rather handsome, just take the retarded swastikas off



Yeah I agree with that, however I would never consider using these uniforms in a sexual context, they are indeed pretty hawt.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Julian said:


> Being bent over, fucked, and told I'm a really really dirty slut and of course being spanked in the process.



Lol, I automatically though of Family Guy.
I'm a hopeless nerd, I guess.



Julian said:


> Also I am in favor of hot uniforms and other languages...though not really physical abuse...uh you know those nazi uniforms are rather handsome, just take the retarded swastikas off



The only thing from uniforms I like are the trenchcoats...

I would marry my trenchcoat if I could.



Slade said:


> I totally have a repost fetish. This thread is hawt.



My little friend twiches everytime I get to up my postcount by writing the same thing over and over...

*fapfapfapfap*


But nothing is hotter than a pretty girl in a long button up shirt on her nude body...
...
...
...
brb


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> My little friend twiches everytime I get to up my postcount by writing the same thing over and over...
> 
> *fapfapfapfap*
> 
> ...



Omg, *rofl*
Okey you're too funny XD

(Postcount lulz.)


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Omg, *rofl*
> Okey you're too funny XD
> 
> (Postcount lulz.)



I made a funny? YAY FIANLLY \o/ 



But seriously, I have a thing for girls in long button up shirt (and boxer shorts). If I had to call anything 'cute' or 'beautiful' that would be it.


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I made a funny? YAY FIANLLY \o/
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I have a thing for girls in long button up shirt (and boxer shorts). If I had to call anything 'cute' or 'beautiful' that would be it.



x3 typical. 
but that's awesome I guess.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> x3 typical.
> but that's awesome I guess.



I guess it is typical. It just is geniuinely attractive


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 25, 2009)

Why hello there


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I guess it is typical. It just is geniuinely attractive



Must be a very general thing eh ;3
I like hot guys in return, so. xD
BARE CHEST FTW.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Must be a very general thing eh ;3
> I like hot guys in return, so. xD
> BARE CHEST FTW.



Excuse me for not joining you on that opinion


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Excuse me for not joining you on that opinion



No wonder no wonder 
I don't mind haha. If your straight and you know it clap you hands. x3


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> No wonder no wonder
> I don't mind haha. If your straight and you know it clap you hands. x3



I would, but that might be a tad awkward to do here XD


----------



## Fiereci (Jan 25, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I would, but that might be a tad awkward to do here XD



Okey. If you say so. xDD


----------



## Thatch (Jan 25, 2009)

Fiereci said:


> Okey. If you say so. xDD



Yeah, so let's leave it at that XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are mine.

I don't have any particular reasons for them.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Jan 25, 2009)

It's over 5000! ...Er, 500.


----------

